# الترانيم اللى عندى كلها



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الترانيم اللى عندى كلها 
هكتبها هنا لو حد احتاج منها حاجة يقولى وفى نفس اليوم تكون عندة​الاطفال
1- قصاقيص 1
2-قصاقيص 2
3-يسوع رفيقى
4-الخروف النونو​ 

الحياة الافضل
1- اعود اليك
2-بشاير فرح
3-مالى سواك
4- ابوابك مفتوحة ليا
5-ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى ​ 


شريط اسمه صرخة ابنى​ 
شريط تانى لواحد اسمه امجد سعد ​ 
شريط لبهجت عدلى ​ 
ترانيم لابونا يوسف اسعد​ 

شريط طوباك​ 
شرايط فاديا
1-احبك ربى يسوع
2-اشتياق القلب
3-حبى اليك
4-حررنى يسوع
5-قلبك ينبض حنانا
6-لذكرك
7-مسيحى علشانى جيت
8-هل تذوقت سلاما
9-يا جراح المسيح ​ 

شريط لفريق التسبيح​ 
شريط لاسمك ارنم​ 
شريط لمسة حياة​ 
شرايط ماهر فايز
1-يا كنيسة يا متغربة
2-راجعين للمدينة
3-انا لحبيبى
4-لحن الالحان اسمك يا يسوع
5-قولوا للصديق خير
6-فى القمم يحلى الوجود
7-لن انحنى
8-ابو الانوار
9-ولا فى اسم تانى
10-هو قال
11-موسيقى ولا فى اسم تانى​ 
شريط يرعانى
شريط مابتنساش
شريط حنانك يا امى
شريط جوة الطاحونة
شريط حضن ايديك
مجموعة كبيييييييييرة من ترانيم ليديا شديد
شريط افاديا وماهر فايز
مجموعة ترانيم لفيروز
فيفيان السودانية 
1-كنت السامرية
2-الايد ممدودة ليك​وفية شوية ترانيم مش قادر اعرف اسامى المرنمين بتوعهم
اطلب اللى انت
عايزة وهيكون عندك
خلال نصف ساعة
بالكتير
على فكرة تم تنزيل عشرين شريط من الالبومات دية بناء على طلب احد الاعضاء 
اللى عايز حاجة يطلب وميتكسفش​


----------



## انطونيوس رزق (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شريط جوة الطاحونة


----------



## انطونيوس رزق (9 سبتمبر 2006)

مجموعة ترانيم لفيروز


----------



## انطونيوس رزق (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*kokojumpo_2@yahoo.com*

:t33: :yaka: 





انطونيوس رزق قال:


> شريط جوة الطاحونة


----------



## oesi no (10 سبتمبر 2006)

فى الطريق اليك بس اعذرنى عند ى مشكلة فى النت


----------



## oesi no (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شريط جوة الطاحونة
1- السلام للبابا
http://www.servant13.net/audio/taranim/37/1.mp3
2-جوه الطاحونة
http://www.servant13.net/audio/taranim/37/2.wav
3- زهور البستان
http://www.servant13.net/audio/taranim/37/3.mp3
4- فى كنيسة القديسين
http://www.servant13.net/audio/taranim/37/4.MP3
5-فى كواكب الفردوس
http://www.servant13.net/audio/taranim/37/5.MP3
6- موسيقى للبابا كيرلس
http://www.servant13.net/audio/taranim/37/6.wav
7-يا بابا كيرلس يا حببنا
http://www.servant13.net/audio/taranim/37/7.wav
8-يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.servant13.net/audio/taranim/37/8.wav
9-يا حببنا
http://www.servant13.net/audio/taranim/37/9.mp3
10-يا شفيعى
http://www.servant13.net/audio/taranim/37/10.mp3
11-يا حبيبنا الغالى
http://www.servant13.net/audio/taranim/37/11.wav
12-يوم الكنيسة من زمان
http://www.servant13.net/audio/taranim/37/12.wav

وانا اسف للتاخير علشان عندى مشكلة فى النت والموضوع دة منقو ل من منتدى صداقة القديسين


----------



## dr_jojo (10 سبتمبر 2006)

معلش احنا هنتقل عليك شويه 
ياريت تنزل بكل الترانيم اللي عندك 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (10 سبتمبر 2006)

معلش مش هينفع يا جماعة لو فى حاجة معينة ممكن ارفعها لكن علشان ارفع كل الحاجات دى عايز 10سنين


----------



## أمير (10 سبتمبر 2006)

ياريت شريط رفيق غربتى لارينى ابو جابر


----------



## ateffarag (11 سبتمبر 2006)

لو ممكن ترنيمة  هوذا الثوب خذيه
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2006)

الشريط مش عندى بس هو موجود على اللينك دة
http://www.miraclechannel.com/file.php?filename=songs/erini.htm


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2006)

ateffarag قال:


> لو ممكن ترنيمة هوذا الثوب خذيه
> ربنا يعوضك


لينك تانى لترنيمة هوذا الثوب
http://hamsat-haya.org/tranim_ksaaaeed_ (15).wav
لينك ثالث
http://hamsat-haya.org/tranim_ksaaaeed_ (16).wav


----------



## nagybolbol (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*من فضلك عايز ترانيم ل فيصل*

من فضلك اريد كل ترانيم فيصل بعد اذنك و يا رب تكون عندك ترانيم كتيرة لة و ربنا يعوض تعبك
شكرا


----------



## oesi no (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الترانيم مش عندى بس هى موجودة فى اللينك دة      

http://www.copticnet.com/Spiritual Songs Fusel.htm 
 وهو محتاج اسم وباص
الاسم www.copticnet.com 
الباص copticnet


----------



## nagybolbol (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*thanks alot*

اشكرك جدا يا صديقى على هذا الوقع الجميل للترانيم و لقد قمت بتحميل كل ترانيم فيصل و معلش لو عندك مواقع عليها شرائط تانى لفيصل بعد اذنك تبقى تقوللى و شكرا


----------



## oesi no (22 سبتمبر 2006)

الصراحة انا مش عارف مواقع تانية لكن هعمل بحث وارد عليك


----------



## مستر بيرو (22 سبتمبر 2006)

_ مجموعة ترانيم رائعه_


----------



## oesi no (22 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر لو محتاج حاجة منهم ممكن تقول


----------



## ميرنا (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*ربنا يباركك يا جورج*


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يكرمك مش عايزة ترانيم ولا حاجة


----------



## ميرنا (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*يباشا لما اعوز شور هتكون الاول اطلب منك *


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشى تحسى كدة ان الموضوع اتثبت 
دة كدة الموضوع كبر اوى ومسئولية كبيرة عليا صلولى


----------



## الشاروني (26 سبتمبر 2006)

انطونيوس رزق قال:


> شريط جوة الطاحونة


ياريت يا
اخي العزيز مع الشكر مقدما ترسل  لي  شرايط ماهر فايز وفادية بزي  والحياة الافضل ولك جزيل الشكر والرب يباركك 
alsharonystar@yahoo.com


----------



## oesi no (26 سبتمبر 2006)

فى الطريق اليك بس على المنتدى مش الايميل


----------



## oesi no (26 سبتمبر 2006)

شريط يا كنيسة يا متغربة
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/ro0a

شريط راجعين للمدينة
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/6cn2

انا لحبيبى
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/u5tz
والباقى هكملة لما اخش تانى


----------



## oesi no (27 سبتمبر 2006)

لحن الالحان اسمك يا يسوع
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/lahi

قولو للصديق خير
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/0e2q

فى القمم يحلى الوجود
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/w8yn

لن  انحنى
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/7qsz


----------



## oesi no (27 سبتمبر 2006)

ابو الانوار
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/99zn

ولا فية اسم تانى

http://www.rogepost.com/dn/909o

هو قال
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/8vjp

وبكدة تبقى خلصت شرايط ماهر فايز


----------



## oesi no (27 سبتمبر 2006)

شريط ترانيم ماهر وفاديا
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/jhgf


----------



## oesi no (27 سبتمبر 2006)

ترانيم فاديا
احبك ربى يسوع
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/78gh

اشتياق القلب
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/qcpk

حبى اليك
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/9cr3

حررنى يسوع
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/ofrm

قلبك ينبض حنانا
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/bvzd

لذكرك
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/pz1l

مسيحى علشانى جيت
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/vx4l

هل تذوقت سلاما
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/z8gk

يا جراح المسيح
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/185n

ملحوظة شريط لذكرك لازم تغير امتداد الملفات بعد فك الضغط الىmp3


----------



## nader_nabil1988 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

3ayez tarneemet (Sa2e7) l (Dia2 Sabry) yaret w rabbena ma3ak


----------



## nader_nabil1988 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

Momken shree6 (re7let 3'orba) howa te2reeban bta3 better life bs 2adeem 2awy


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2006)

لو سمحت تكتب المطلوب بالعربى علشان اعرف اجيبة
عموما شريط رحلة غربة مع الاسف مش عندى بس هحاول اجيبه من على النت قريب جدا
لكن الطلب الاولانى انا مش فهمته


----------



## nader_nabil1988 (3 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن ترنيمة (سائح) من شريط ( أول السواح) للشماس (ضياء صبرى) و ربنا يباركك


----------



## oesi no (3 أكتوبر 2006)

انت تقصد قصيدة البابا شنودة اللى هى انا فى البيداء وحدى ولا هى حاجة تانية معلش علشان مش عندى على الجهاز
عموما انا جبتها لو مش هى قولى 
كليك يمين وsave target as
http://www.koptischekerkeindhoven.nl/paus/kasaed/saeh.mp3


----------



## nader_nabil1988 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

هى الترنيمه صح و دى عندى على الجهاز بس انا كنت عايزها بصوت ضياء صبرى لو عرفت تجيبها يبقى 100 100 عشان انا مش لاقيها فى اى حتة ..... و ربنا يباركك


----------



## oesi no (4 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اسف هى مش عندى مش موجودة غير بتاعت ساتر ميخائيل 
وهى مش عندى على الجهاز


----------



## goldenman007 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورين على المجهود الرائع واتمنى الافضل دائما للمنتديات المسيحية


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرسى وياريت لو احتجت حاجة تقول


----------



## nader_nabil1988 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لتعب محبتك و ما فيش مشكلة


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اسف كان نفسى اساعدك


----------



## pope (5 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا عايز ترنيمة (شيري بنيوت أفا كيرلس) من شريط (شفيع الطلبة) لو سمحت


----------



## oesi no (5 أكتوبر 2006)

الشريط كلة موجود فى المنتدى على اللينك دة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=37828


----------



## Fadie (7 أكتوبر 2006)

ايه الشغل الجامد دة يا اويسى نو

بجد موضوع خطير جدا و ربنا يبارك تعبك

انا بقى عايز منك حاجتين

الاولى تفهمنى معنى اسمك و التانى شريط الخروف نونو


----------



## oesi no (7 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اسف على التاخير 
الخروف النونو
http://rapidshare.de/files/35851883/_______ae_ae_.rar
واسمى الحقيقى جورج


----------



## Fadie (8 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا يا جورج


----------



## oesi no (8 أكتوبر 2006)

مش محتاجة شكردة واجب عليا


----------



## pope (8 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا عايز ترنيمة (شيري بنيوت أفا كيرلس) من شريط (شفيع الطلبة) لو سمحت حطها تاني يا جورج لأن اللينك مبيرضاش يحمل أي حاجة و بيقول not found


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2006)

اللينك عندى انا كمان مش شغال جارى البحث عن مصادر اخرى


----------



## nader_nabil1988 (12 أكتوبر 2006)

ممكن ترنيمة (بحبك ربى يعزف قلبى)


----------



## oesi no (12 أكتوبر 2006)

ياريت اسم المرنم والشريط لانى مش عارف الترنيمة


----------



## oror (13 أكتوبر 2006)

عايزة ترانيم لأرينى أبو جابر:smil13:


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2006)

مع الاسف مش عندى ترانيم على الجهاز لايرينى ابو جابر 
بس هحاول اساعدك على قد ما اقدر

شريط رفيق غربتى
http://www.miraclechannel.com/file.php?filename=songs/erini.htm

شريط جعلتنى مثمرا
1-انت معى
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/2ereni_Abo_Jaber/Ja3ltani_Mothmeran/anta_mai.mp3
2-الى العمق
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/2ereni_Abo_Jaber/Ja3ltani_Mothmeran/ela_oomkon.mp3

3-فى بعادى
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/2ereni_Abo_Jaber/Ja3ltani_Mothmeran/fiboaadi_eshtsenin.mp3

4-حبك حمينى
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/2ereni_Abo_Jaber/Ja3ltani_Mothmeran/hobak_hameeni.mp3

5-راجع تانى
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/2ereni_Abo_Jaber/Ja3ltani_Mothmeran/raje_taani.mp3

6-ارنم له
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/2ereni_Abo_Jaber/Ja3ltani_Mothmeran/ranemo_laho.mp3

7-روحك الهادى
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/2ereni_Abo_Jaber/Ja3ltani_Mothmeran/roohak_alhadi.mp3


8-روحو تبحثو
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/2ereni_Abo_Jaber/Ja3ltani_Mothmeran/rouhi_tabhatho.mp3


9- ساهلل لالهى
http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/2ereni_Abo_Jaber/Ja3ltani_Mothmeran/saohalilo_leilahi.mp3

واذا لقيت ترانيم تانية هبقى اجيبها


----------



## oror (14 أكتوبر 2006)

:yahoo: :yahoo: merci, كتير


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2006)

اى خدعه اى طلبات انا فى الخدمة


----------



## kitty_laskary (15 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا ميرسيه ليك وربنا يباركك ويزود روح المساعه اللى عندك .
لو ممكن يعنى تنزلى شريط هو قال لانى بجد دورت عليه كتير بس للاسف ملقيتوش خالص .
معلش هتعبك معايا. ربنا معاك وصليلى كتير. 
كاترين


----------



## oesi no (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الشريط تم رفعه مسبقا حسب طلب احد الاعضاء وهو فى نفس الموضوع الصفحة3
ولينك الشريط
http://www.rogepost.com/dn/8vjp
وعلى فكرة الصفحة دية فيها عشرين شريط رفعتهم


----------



## kitty_laskary (16 أكتوبر 2006)

سورى انا عارفه انى تعبتك معايا بس للاسف مفيش ولا لينك راضى يفتح ولا اللى ف صفحه تلاته ولا الجديد اللى بعتهولى .
عموما لو فيها صعوبه انك تبعته تانى مش مشكله انا هحاول ادور عليه تانى ف اى سايت.
وبجد ميرسيه جدا.


----------



## kitty_laskary (16 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرسيه جورج انا حاولت تانى ف اللينك وعملتله *******وفتح .
ميرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييه ليك جدا.


----------



## oesi no (16 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرسى على ايه بس يا جماعة ده واجبى 
بس برضك مش عرفت انتى عملتى اية


----------



## oror (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*hi*

[B]انا مش عارفة اعمل dowenload لشريط ساكت لية حد يا جماعة يساعدنى علشلن انا دورت كتير على الشريط دة وملقتهوش[/B]


----------



## oror (17 أكتوبر 2006)

:spor22: *حد يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعدنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى*


----------



## oesi no (17 أكتوبر 2006)

انا مش عارف الشريط ياريت اسم المرنم او الفريق


----------



## pope (22 أكتوبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> اللينك عندى انا كمان مش شغال جارى البحث عن مصادر اخرى



  لو سمحت انت قلت هتجيب الترنيمة بتاعت (شيري بنيوت أفا كيرلس ) ومجبتهاش لحد دلوقتي:


----------



## oesi no (23 أكتوبر 2006)

انا لغاية دلوقتى مش لاقيه اول ما هلاقيه هحطه علطول


----------



## FARID FAYEZ (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ياريت تنزل بكل الترانيم اللي عندك 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ياريت انت تقول الترانيم اللى انت عايزا وانا انزلها 
واطلب اى عدد من الشرايط
لكن حكاية انى انزل الشرايط ديه كلها 
مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## ايمن ظريف (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت ترنيمة مبتنساش


----------



## oesi no (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ترنيمة ما بتنساش
http://rapidshare.com/files/2093257/__1605___1575____1576___1578___1606___1587___1575___1588_.mp3


----------



## ايمن ظريف (6 نوفمبر 2006)

معلش الترنيمة مش راضية تنزل ازاي انزلها


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*طزيقة التنزيل*

طريقة التنزيل من موقع رابيد شير
ابدأ بفتح اللينك 
ستجد امامك 
صفحه بها جدول كبير 
فى اخر الجدول 
اضغط على كلمة 
free
سيتم نقلك الى صفحه اخرى 
غى منتصف الصفحة تقريبا 
ستجد عداد ارقام 
عندما ينتهى العد
ستظهر صورة 
بها حروف
انقل الحروف الى المربع الفارغ 
بجوارها 
واضغط 
download 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## andrew2006 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*ترنيمة إن لم تبني أنت البيت من شريط لمسة حياة لفريق الحياة الأفضل*

هل ممكن ترفع ترنيمة "إن لم تبني أنت البيت" من شريط "لمسة حياة" لفريق الحياة الأفضل؟
هنكون شاكرين لك جدًا. ممكن كمان تبعتها على الـ e-mail: r_id2004@yahoo.com؟


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ترنيمة ان لم تبنى من شريط لمسة حياه
http://rapidshare.com/files/2261581/__1571___1606____1604___1605____1578___1576___1606___1609_.mp3


----------



## metra_nc (13 نوفمبر 2006)

معلش ياغالى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك انا مش عارف اقولك اية غير كدة بس انا ليا طلب واحد بس 
انا محتاج جدا جدا جدا شريط جديد اسمة  (ما تعولشى الهم)  لمريم بطرس 
معلش يا مان انا عارف انى متقل عليك بس انا محتاجة جدا هو تبع شركة مارسيلينو فون


----------



## ايمن ظريف (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مساء الخير ممكن لو سمحت ترنيمة دموعك يا عزرا تحت الصليب لو مكانش فيها زراله مني وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2006)

metra_nc قال:


> معلش ياغالى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك انا مش عارف اقولك اية غير كدة بس انا ليا طلب واحد بس
> انا محتاج جدا جدا جدا شريط جديد اسمة (ما تعولشى الهم) لمريم بطرس
> معلش يا مان انا عارف انى متقل عليك بس انا محتاجة جدا هو تبع شركة مارسيلينو فون


اسف جدا ليس لدى ذلك الشريط وبحثت عن اسم المرنمه ولا توجد اى ترانيم لها 
انا اسف كان نفسى اساعدك


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ايمن ظريف قال:


> مساء الخير ممكن لو سمحت ترنيمة دموعك يا عزرا تحت الصليب لو مكانش فيها زراله مني وشكرا


فى الطريق اليك


----------



## toms (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت ترنيمه الهي حبيبي


----------



## ايمن ظريف (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا حبيب قلبي


----------



## oesi no (14 نوفمبر 2006)

toms قال:


> ياريت ترنيمه الهي حبيبي


ياريت اسم المرنم او اسم الشريط


----------



## kitty_laskary (15 نوفمبر 2006)

لوسمحت ياريت شريط يرعانى ومابتنساش . ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## kitty_laskary (16 نوفمبر 2006)

سورى جورج هتعبك معايا
لو سمحت ياريت شريت ترتيب الهى للمرنمه فبفيان السودانيه .
معلش طلباتى كتير  بس بصراحه انت كاتب شرايط جميله اوى ماينفعش اشوفها ومطلبهاش .
ربنا يباركك .


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2006)

انا مش عندى الشريط دة انت شوفته فى الموضوع ده ولا فى موضوع تانى 
اللى عندى
كنت السامريه 
انت رب النجدة وحقك انهار انهار ولما المشاكل والمتاعب 
فى شريط انا معرفش اسمه لو عايزة ارفعهولك


----------



## ماريا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الترانيم الرائعة ده


----------



## ماريا (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الشريط الجميل


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2006)

مفيش داعى للشكر 
اى طلبات تانيه انا موجود


----------



## andrew2006 (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرًا على الاستجابة الرائعة


----------



## oesi no (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ليك واى طلبات انا فى الخدمه


----------



## minabeshay (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*شريط فريق ثيؤطوكوس ثورة خاطى*

ياريت يا جماعه اللى يعرف اى موقع انزل منه شرايط فريق ثيؤطوكوس ثورة خاطى بصوت حلو يقلى عليه باى امتداد


----------



## oesi no (18 نوفمبر 2006)

لو تعرف اي اسامى ترانيم من الشريط ابقى قولى علشان انا عندى الترانيم على بعض مش شرايط


----------



## ايمن ظريف (18 نوفمبر 2006)

فين ترنيمة دموعك يا عزرا ولا انت نسيتني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## minabeshay (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*قوم يا خاطى*

قوم يا خاطى


----------



## kitty_laskary (19 نوفمبر 2006)

اوك جورج ابعتلى اشريط اللى عندك ل فيفيان السودانيه (اللى انت مش عارف اسمه) .
وميرسيى اوى ليك


----------



## kitty_laskary (19 نوفمبر 2006)

وربنا معاك فى الامتحانات .


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2006)

ايمن ظريف قال:


> فين ترنيمة دموعك يا عزرا ولا انت نسيتني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا اسف جدا مع الاسف الترنيمة دى مش لاقيها هى كانت عندى بس مش عارف هى فين 
عندى ترنيمة دموعك جابتنى


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2006)

minabeshay قال:


> قوم يا خاطى


مش موجودة عندى مع الاسف


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2006)

kitty_laskary قال:


> اوك جورج ابعتلى اشريط اللى عندك ل فيفيان السودانيه (اللى انت مش عارف اسمه) .
> وميرسيى اوى ليك


شريط فيفيان اللى مش عارف اسمه 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/hpqfn7

واى طلبات تانى انافى الخدمه 
وشكرا لتعب محبتك 
متنسوش تصلولى :yaka:


----------



## kmmmoo (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مفيش داعى للشكر دة واجبى


----------



## monera (23 نوفمبر 2006)

:yaka: عايز شريط فاديه بزى لزكرك ارجوك


----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*جارى البحث عنة...*


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جارى رفع الشريط
ملحوظه 
تم رفع الشريط مسبقا ولكن نظرا لعد م تنزيله تم حذفه وبالتالى 
سأقوم برفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شريط لذكرك 
http://rapidshare.com/files/4582866/__1604___1584___1603___1585___1603_.rar.html


----------



## monera (24 نوفمبر 2006)

:new2: شكرا الشريط وصل وشكرا على تلبيه طلبى


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2006)

العفو واى طلبات تانيه انا فى الخدمه


----------



## shadymarzok (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكراً وليا طلب لو أمكن*

ألف شكر علي كل التعب ده وربنا يكون معاك في أمتحاناتك وينجحك بس أن كنت عايز شريط فريق الحياة الأفضل الجديد لو أمكن أو ابعتلي الرابطة بتاعته إن أمكن عشان واحد صاحبي طالبه مني ومش لاقية ولا عارف أسمه.
شكراً


----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت تحاول تجيب اسمه 
لو شريط ليك كل ايامنا 
هو موجود فى منتدى البابا كيرلس واللينك اهو
http://forum.ava-kyrillos.com/showthread.php?t=479


----------



## djonur (29 نوفمبر 2006)

thanks for you


----------



## friendlove (30 نوفمبر 2006)

من فضلك انا احتاج الى شرائط يـــرعانى ؛ جوة الطاحونة ؛ ما بتنساش ؛ وترانيم لفيروز وتحياتى الى كل اسرة المنتدى ومشرفينة ورؤسائة والرب يحيطهم بنعمته ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2006)

كل ترانيم فيروز اللى عندى 
http://rapidshare.com/files/4301999/__1601___1610___1585___1608___1586_.rar.html


----------



## Marmour (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن شريط صرخة ابنى


----------



## بيترالخواجة (4 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية اخى العزيز و تنجح فى الامتحنات


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسى يا بيتر 
ان شاء الله بكرة شريط صرخة ابنى هرفعه للى طلبه لان الوقت متاخر دلوقتى


----------



## phoba (7 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحتوا أنا عايزة ترنيمة "مهما ضعفى امتلكنى" الموجودة فى أحدث شريط لكنيسة الملاك بشيراتون وكمان عايزة ماتعولش الهم لمريم بطرس... بس ياريت بسرعة


----------



## cobcob (8 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعة حد عنده شريط الميلاد لفريق الحياة الافضل 
انا بقالى كتير قوى بادور عليه


----------



## cobcob (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*على فكرة شريط الحياة الافضل الجديد اسمه يا رب ارحم وهو عندى بس ياريت حد يقولى ازاى ممكن ارفعه *


----------



## Coptic Man (8 ديسمبر 2006)

cobcob قال:


> *على فكرة شريط الحياة الافضل الجديد اسمه يا رب ارحم وهو عندى بس ياريت حد يقولى ازاى ممكن ارفعه *


 
*بسيطة حطه جوه ملف ضغط winzip*

*وبعدين ارفعه علي الموقع ده *

*http://rapidshare.de/*


----------



## cobcob (8 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكرة أنا بنت ...
أنا حاولت أعما زى ما قولتلى ومش عارفة ارفعه على الموقع ده ممكن تقولى الخطوات


----------



## يوحنا مخلص (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل شكرا على المجهود الرائع
ونفسى تساعدنى فى ترنيمتين
الاولى اسمها                     مين  احن منك                    لفريق ام النو بكنيسة الزيتون
والتانية اسمها              فى وسط البحر الهايج


----------



## Coptic Man (8 ديسمبر 2006)

cobcob قال:


> على فكرة أنا بنت ...
> أنا حاولت أعما زى ما قولتلى ومش عارفة ارفعه على الموقع ده ممكن تقولى الخطوات


 
*اعتذر اننا فكرتك ولد :new2: *

*ها اقولك تعملي ايه *

*جمعي الترانيم كلها واضغطي كليك يمين واختاري send to وحددي اي برنامج ضغط وليكن winzip*

*هتلاقي الشريط دخل جوه ملف واحده ومقفول*

*وبعدين خلي اسم الملف بالانجليزي ويفضل يكون من غير مسافات*

*وبعدين ادخلي علي موقع **http://rapidshare.de/*

*هتلاقي صورة بالشكل ده*

*




*

*اضغطي عليها هتنقلك لرابط تاني*

*هتلاقيه فيه خانة فاضية وجنبها كلمة browse اضغطي عليها وحددي الملف اللي انتي عملتيه*

*وبعدين اضغطي علي كلمة upload*

*هيفضل يحمل لهاية لما يخلص وبعدين هيديكي لينكين لينك ينزل منه الملف*

*ولينك يشيلي الملف من الموقع*

*ولو اي حاجة مش واضحة انا تحت امرك*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

استازى ممكنترنيمت غرقان فى حزنى  
انا مش عارف بتاعت مين


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب اسم الشريط اى حاجه


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الترنيمة اسمها غرقان فى حزنى انا ولا اعرف بتاعت مين ولا شريط اية
بس كدة


----------



## cobcob (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شريط better life  الجديد 
يا رب ارحم
(ترانيم شرقية)
كيرياليسون
http://rapidshare.com/files/7027805/__________.zip.html
أنا لست أرجوكhttp://rapidshare.com/files/7035753/analastargok.zip.html
ايمانى بيكhttp://rapidshare.com/files/7046371/emanybeek.zip.html

تقريبا عندى مشكلة ومش عارفة اجرب اللينكات دى ياريت حد يجربها ويقولى​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الروابط سليمة يا cobcobوانا حملت الترنيمة الاولي


----------



## adel baket (13 ديسمبر 2006)

يلريت ترانيم لفيروز


----------



## cobcob (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*بقية شريط "يا رب ارحم"​

أجيوس​
http://rapidshare.com/files/7308217/_____.zip.html
عندك للموت مخارج

http://rapidshare.com/files/7309949/3andaklelmootma7_areg.zip.html

بتفهمنى​

http://rapidshare.com/files/7314781/betefhamny.zip.html*


----------



## cobcob (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*امسك بايدى

http://rapidshare.com/files/7317386/emsek_be2edy.zip.html

لماذا اشكوك 

http://rapidshare.com/files/7319186/lemazaashkok.zip.html

نفوسنا ترجعلك

http://rapidshare.com/files/7320393/nofosnaterga3lak.zip.html​*


----------



## cobcob (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا جماعة دى بقية ترانيم شريط يا رب ارحم بس ربنا يخليكوا اى حد يرد عليا يقولى حلو وحش اى حاجة*

وشكرا على الرد يا coptic man

صليبك

http://www.rogepost.com/n/7320415024

تركت كل الكون

http://www.rogepost.com/n/0175345311


----------



## oesi no (16 ديسمبر 2006)

جارى التجربه


----------



## dodobeauty (21 ديسمبر 2006)

هاى لو سمحت انا عاوزة شريط صرخة ابنى لانى بدور علية ومش عارفة اجيبة خالص ومش عارفة احمل شريط حضن ايديك لانة مش بيتحمل على الدونلود مانجر فا طبعا تحميلة بطء موووت  عاوز 6 ايام اسي نت شغال عشان يشتغل ممكن بعد اذنك تنزلة ترانيم مقطعو يعنى كل ترنيم لوحدها ومعلشى هتعبك معايا جدا سلام ورنا معاك فى امتحاناتك وصليلى انا كمان عشان عندى امتحانات سلام


----------



## the saint (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن رابط لشريط يرعانى و سلام المسيح يكون مع الجميع


----------



## the saint (22 ديسمبر 2006)

يا ريت تبعتهولى عالايميل بتاعى    mrniceguyonly@yahoo.com


----------



## loklok (22 ديسمبر 2006)

hi Oesi_no
please i need tarnimt kol youm taht salibak


----------



## oesi no (23 ديسمبر 2006)

اتعب كتير 
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=2

ارتاح على صدرك 
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=3

شعبك يترجاك
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=6


وحدة هو اللى يطمن 
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=8


يرعانى 
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=9


----------



## mero 2007 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*طلب ترانيم*

ممكن ترانيم لايمن كفرونى و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## cobcob (1 يناير 2007)

ترانيم لأيمن كفرونى 

http://www.islameyat.com/hymns/ayman_kafrouni_1.htm


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2007)

*مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعدة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااااااااااي أخوتي*


*أنا عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايز مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعدة*

*عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايز *
*شريط*
*ميلاد يسوع في قلبي "فريق الحياة الأفضل"*
*بللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللليز*

*وبسرعه بعد أزنكم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## cobcob (4 يناير 2007)

*حكايتنا دى 

http://www.rogepost.com/n/4641821805

دقوا الاجراس

http://www.rogepost.com/n/5879244955

ربى يسوع علشانى

http://www.rogepost.com/n/5931555047

طوباكِ طوباكِ

http://www.rogepost.com/n/6548619972​*


----------



## cobcob (4 يناير 2007)

*تابع شريط : ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى *

*غنى قولها

http://www.rogepost.com/n/6271115700

فى ظلام ليل

http://www.rogepost.com/n/4253844631

فى مزود البقر 

http://www.rogepost.com/n/0762479342

ليلة

http://www.rogepost.com/n/5836671585*


----------



## Twin (4 يناير 2007)

*شكراً يا cobcob*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااااااااااي cobcob*


*شكراً يا cobcob*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## cobcob (4 يناير 2007)

*تابع ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى *

*ميلادك أحلى يوم 

http://www.rogepost.com/n/7715801371

هدية السما

http://www.rogepost.com/n/5616520354

هل كنت تعلمين

http://www.rogepost.com/n/0505933369

يا ليلة قد اكتست

http://www.rogepost.com/n/5555770522

يسوع اسمه عجيب

http://www.rogepost.com/n/5345945347*​


----------



## cobcob (4 يناير 2007)

*رجاااااااااااااااااااء*

*
أرجوكم لو حد عنده شريط "لاسمك أرنم" لفريق ترينتى 
وشريط الميلاد للحياة الأفضل يرفعهولى
أنا بادور على الاتنين من فترة كبيرة ومحتاجاهم أوى ​[/B**]*


----------



## nader_nabil1988 (9 يناير 2007)

يا ريت شريط دايما معايا لــ (Better Life)


----------



## cobcob (9 يناير 2007)

*لينك شريط دايما معايا 
http://www.callforall.net/songs_col.htm
وأنا جربته قبل ما أحط اللينك
بس لو مانفعش قولى وأنا أرفعهولك​*


----------



## lol love jesus (12 يناير 2007)

انا عايزه المزامير كلها ياريت ممكن لو ينفع ​


----------



## oesi no (13 يناير 2007)

المزامير كلها مسموعه 
http://www.bsoe.org/broadcasting/nakhmat3.asp?level=2
واذا كنتى تريدين المزامير الخاصه بالصلوات 
فهى موجودة على المنتدى


----------



## kitty_laskary (18 يناير 2007)

هاى
ممكن ترنيمه ,, كل العالم فانى ,, لماهر نجيب
هى تقريبا مش موجوده فى الترانيم اللى انت منازلها بس ياريت لو تقدر تجيبها. بس لو صعب خلاص مش مشكله.
ربنا يباركك.


----------



## ثقة بلا حدود (18 يناير 2007)

عايزة ترانيم لفيروز


----------



## oesi no (19 يناير 2007)

مين ماهر نجيب 
انا اعرف ماهر فايز 
ونجيب لبيب


----------



## oesi no (19 يناير 2007)

ترانيم فيروز تم رفعها مسبقا رجاء النظر فى الموضوع


----------



## myway (19 يناير 2007)

من فضلك ممكن شريط مدينتي الحصينة
شكرا لمحبتك


----------



## cobcob (20 يناير 2007)

*شريط مدينتى الحصينة موجود فى اللينك دى:

http://www.saintmina-holmdel.org/Multimedia/index.php

اضغط على شكل ال cd اللى جنب أى ترنيمة علشان تعملها save*​


----------



## myway (20 يناير 2007)

شكرا على محبتك ان شاء الله هيكون في مشاركات أكتر بس ظروف الكليةتسمح (طب)الله يغوضك


----------



## myway (20 يناير 2007)

ممكن من فضلك كمان قسمة ذبح اسحق لأبونا أسطفانوس رزق شكرا جزيلا


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2007)

ثقة بلا حدود قال:


> عايزة ترانيم لفيروز


ترانيم لفيروز غير اللى كان عندنا 
http://tasbeha.org/mp3/Songs/Arabic/Fairuz_Good_Friday,_Eastern_Sacred_Songs.html


----------



## jesus mon pere (23 يناير 2007)

فيه قداس لابونا يوسف اسعد بيقول فبه قسمه اسحق
لو سمحت تقدر تجيبه


----------



## oesi no (24 يناير 2007)

القداس الباسيلى لابونا يوسف اسعد 
الجزء الاول 
http://www.stgeorgestjoseph.ca/Audio/StGeorgeLiturgy/Fr_Youssef_Asaad_Basil_part_1.ra

الجزء التانى 
http://www.stgeorgestjoseph.ca/Audio/StGeorgeLiturgy/Fr_Youssef_Asaad_Basil_part_2.ra

القداس الغيريغورى لابونا يوسف اسعد 
الجزء الاول 
http://www.stgeorgestjoseph.ca/Audio/StGeorgeLiturgy/Fr_Youssef_AsaadG1.ra

الجزء التانى 
http://www.stgeorgestjoseph.ca/Audio/StGeorgeLiturgy/Fr_Youssef_AsaadG2.ra

الجزء الثالث 
http://www.stgeorgestjoseph.ca/Audio/StGeorgeLiturgy/Fr_Youssef_AsaadG3.ra

القداس الكيرلسى لابونا يوسف اسعد 
الجزء الاول 
http://www.stgeorgestjoseph.ca/Audio/StGeorgeLiturgy/Fr_Youssef_AsaadCyril_1.ra

الجزء التانى 
http://www.stgeorgestjoseph.ca/Audio/StGeorgeLiturgy/Fr_Youssef_AsaadCyril_2.ra

اختار انت بقا اللى يعجبك ​


----------



## angf (24 يناير 2007)

hi alll,
انا عندي الشريط يا 
cobcob 
بتاع لإسمك ارنم .. اديني بس يومين كده عشان الامتحانات وكده و ان شاء الله هارفعهولك


----------



## angf (24 يناير 2007)

معلش يا جماعة نسيت
انا عندي هنا ترانيم كتير لو حد عايز:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1313894/cb97fb2f/Traneem.html

password: tony


----------



## oesi no (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا على اهتمامك 
ياريت تعرض مجموعة الترانيم بتاعت الدريف بتاعك فى المنتدى علشان الكل يستفيد 
شريط لاسمك ارنم حطيته على المنتدى فى طلب ترنيمة اسمحى ليا يا اكليسيا


----------



## diana (25 يناير 2007)

جميل


----------



## myway (25 يناير 2007)

أخى الحبيب 
فى فيلم بتاع  حياة الرب يسوع 6  ساعات هو ايطالى على ما اعتقد لكنه رائع جدا   هو فيه صلب الرب يسوع لما يرفعوه على الصليب ويثبتوا رجليه دى كل البيانات اللى اعرفه عن الفيلم ياريت ياريت تقدر تجيبهولى


----------



## oesi no (25 يناير 2007)

اطلبو من قسم المرئيات وبأذن المسيح يجيبوه


----------



## angf (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا 
oesi
انا فعلا عملت موضوع اسمه "ترانيم نادرة وترانيم حديدة طازة !!!"
وبعدين صلحت حديدة دي وكتبت جديدة looooool
ممكن معلش طلب .... في شريط في ترنيمة اسمها "ومهما تكوني حصينة"
ومهما تكوني حصينة راح تقعي يا اسوار ومهما تكون قدراتك واثقين في إله جبار

انا نفسي في الشريط ده وممكن تعمله ابلود عندي لو عياز وتاخد اللينك تحطه في الموضوع انا عندي مكان فاضي مفيش مانع اشارك بيه ......
شكرا ليك جداً وربنا يباركك


----------



## oesi no (27 يناير 2007)

سورى معرفش اسم الشريط 
الترنيمة فعلا سمعتها قبل كدة وهى قديمة اوى 
وانتظر مفاجاة فى موضوع الدرايف دة


----------



## angf (27 يناير 2007)

مفجأة ليا انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
يا ترى ايه هي ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟

على العموم الشريط اسمه اعظم من منتصرين وانا عملت موضوع بيه لكن طبعا ولا اي حد رد نظرا لاختفاء الشريط هاها

معلش لو عندك الشرايط دي كمان:
- كوكب البرية
- شهوة قلبي (فيفيان السودانية)


----------



## دينا (28 يناير 2007)

*حمامه نوح*

لو ممكن ترنيمه حمامه نوح من شريط الحمامه الحسنه او يمكن ده اسم الفريق علي العموم هو من كنيسه العذراء الزيتون و شكرا مقدما


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2007)

شريط الحمامه الودعه لفريق قيثارة السمائيين
الوجه الاول 
http://www.copticnet.com/Audio/Spiritual%20Songs/Faruk%20Kuthart%20El%20sam2un/El%207mama%20El%20watu3a/www.copticnet.com_El_7mama_El_watu3a_Side%20A.mp3

الوجه التانى 
http://www.copticnet.com/Audio/Spir...w.copticnet.com_El_7mama_El_watu3a_Side B.mp3

*Username:  www.copticnet.com*
*Password:  copticnet*​


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2007)

angf قال:


> مفجأة ليا انا ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
> يا ترى ايه هي ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟
> 
> على العموم الشريط اسمه اعظم من منتصرين وانا عملت موضوع بيه لكن طبعا ولا اي حد رد نظرا لاختفاء الشريط هاها
> ...


المفاجاة تجميع مجموعه من الدريفارات ووضعها فى موضوع واحد  وانا شغال دلوقتى فى الدرايف بتاعى 
وان شاء الله هسعى لتثبيته 
بالنسبه للشرايط 
قولى  اسامى المرنمين او الفرق لانى مش اعرفهم 
شهوة قلبى مش لاقيته مع الاسف


----------



## angf (31 يناير 2007)

كوكب البرية مش فاكر لكن اعظم من منتصرين لمرنم اسمه بهير أدوار
وشكرا لمجهودك وتعبك


----------



## oesi no (31 يناير 2007)

angf قال:


> كوكب البرية مش فاكر لكن اعظم من منتصرين لمرنم اسمه بهير أدوار
> وشكرا لمجهودك وتعبك


اسم الشريط دة مش اعظم من منتصرين  
بس فيه الترنيمه بتاعت ومهما تكونى حصينه

http://hope4me4u.com/easynews/media/index.php?act=showmaq&id=49&start=0


----------



## angf (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا لييييك جدا 
على ما اظن هو ده الشريط به هما كاتبين الاسم غلط !!
الف الف شكر ليك بجد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## romanyd (31 يناير 2007)

*romany_asd*

رجاء محبة
                                    اريد شرايط فاديا بزى

والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2007)

حدد اسم الشريط انا كنت رفعتهم كلهم قبل كدة بس محدش حمل حاجه وبالتالى الروابط باظت


----------



## عمادمجدى (1 فبراير 2007)

*12*

الاسكندرية


----------



## oesi no (2 فبراير 2007)

عمادمجدى قال:


> الاسكندرية


مش فاهم انت تقصد ايه


----------



## pipotaw_2007 (3 فبراير 2007)

ياريت لو تقدر تلاقي ترنيمه (( قلوب الملوك جدول المياه)) ضروري  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2007)

ممكن اسم الشريط او المرنم


----------



## kikobasha (4 فبراير 2007)

سلام ونعمة ... انا مش لاقى وصلة تنزيل قولوا للصديق خير


----------



## mico casanova (4 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا*

مشكور جدا على الترانيم الجميلة دي


----------



## mico casanova (4 فبراير 2007)

*لو سمحت*

انا نفسي في شريط حضن ايديك لو سمحت


----------



## kamer14 (6 فبراير 2007)

شكرا:t33:


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2007)

*اسف جداااا*

أسف جدا على التأخير 
شريط حضن ايديك جارى رفعه


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2007)

1- المقدمه
http://www.4shared.com/file/10132330/92ce0e8f/A01_.html

2- نبع الحنان 
http://www.4shared.com/file/10132565/9b5e72f7/A02__.html

3- يسوع وسط البرد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/10132802/5bb8d381/A03___.html

4- اشفى داء النفس 
http://www.4shared.com/file/10133026/d84c43c7/A04___.html


----------



## myway (12 فبراير 2007)

*من فضلك ترنيمة انبا شنودة ياراعينا فيديو شكرا*


----------



## بطوط (12 فبراير 2007)

mico casanova قال:


> انا نفسي في شريط حضن ايديك لو سمحت



اسم الشريط بتاع ايريني ابو جابر ( جعلتني مثمرا)

www.jesus-nazareth.com/


----------



## michael smsm (14 فبراير 2007)

[*
*


----------



## michael smsm (14 فبراير 2007)

*عايز شريط حنانك يا امى وشريط ثورة خاطى
*


----------



## michael smsm (14 فبراير 2007)

*ارجوكم حد يساعدنى انى اجبهم*


----------



## بيشوى موريس (16 فبراير 2007)

تبقى كرمتنى لو جبتلى شريط مارجرجس الرزيقات الجديد او اى شريط 2006 او2005
وربنا يباركك:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## مايـــكل (16 فبراير 2007)

*لو سمحت عايز الترانيم دى*

جوي الطحونى (الى لاتها فى المنتدى مش شغاله)
التمجيد بتاع البابا كيرليس و بتاع الاأنبا بولا


----------



## michael smsm (17 فبراير 2007)

*اه يا جماعة هو انا علشان جديد طازة تنسونى ومتسالوش فيا لو سمحتم عايز شريط ثورة خاطى و حنانك يا امى ارجوكم*


----------



## cobcob (18 فبراير 2007)

*هاحاول ان شاء الله ارفعلك شريط ثورة خاطئ بس ممكن تصبر على يومين بس​*


----------



## silviajesus (18 فبراير 2007)

*انا عايزه شرايط من عندك*

انا عايزه شريط الخروف النونو و راجعين للمدينه لماهر فايز


----------



## michael smsm (18 فبراير 2007)

*متشكر لآهتمامك وانا حصبر عليك يومين ربنا يعوض تعبك شكراً*


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2007)

اسف جدا يا جماعه النت فى البيت قاطع وقريب اوى هيرجع وكل الطلبات موجودة


----------



## cobcob (22 فبراير 2007)

*شريط ثورة خاطئ وجارى رفع الباقى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1704774/656ec283/sharing.html*​


----------



## michael smsm (23 فبراير 2007)

*شكراً جداً جداً يا باشا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وعلى فكرة انا حتى صحابى بيشكروك على الشريط*


----------



## maarttina (23 فبراير 2007)

سلام ونعمة انا عاوزة الترنيمة بتاعة ماهر فايز ماشي في البرية معايا لاني مش عارفه الاقيها علي مواقع الترانييم اللي انا عارفاها
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم
سلام ونعمة


----------



## michael smsm (23 فبراير 2007)

*ممكن اعرف الترنيمة دية فى شريط ايه اصل انا عندى شرايط كتير لماهر فايز*


----------



## dianaelias (23 فبراير 2007)

law sama7to momken 7ad ye7ot shereet lamasny we 2away plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## friendlove (23 فبراير 2007)

على فكوة دة شءيط مابتنساش وايضا شريط دموع البابا  لفريق سانتا ماريا الصراخو الشؤيطين اجمل من بعض ادخل وحمل الشريطين http://friendlove.4shared.com/


----------



## friendlove (23 فبراير 2007)

على فكرة دة شريط مابتنساش وايضا شريط دموع البابا لفريق سانتا ماريا الصراحة الشريطين اجمل من بعض ادخل وحمل الشريطين http://friendlove.4shared.com/


----------



## dianaelias (24 فبراير 2007)

howa leih ma7adesh beyrod 3alaya ??? howa ma7adesh 3andoh elshereet  7'ales wala eih?? tayeb law ma7adesh 3andoh momken rad tayeb ???ay rad ya3ny bas ye7asesny eny bata3amal ma3a 7ad ya3ny :smil13: :smil13:


----------



## suzy (25 فبراير 2007)

معلش انا عاوزة ترنيمة انا لى 3 ام بس للاسف انا مش عارفة هى فى شريط اية بس محتاجاها ضرورى للخدمة


----------



## friendlove (25 فبراير 2007)

اىل الاخت مارتينا ترنيمة ماشى فى البرية لماهر فايز وايضا الاخ مايكل ترنيمة جوة الطاحونة وايضا شريط سانتا ماريا (دموع البابا) وشريط مابتنساش اللى بيحتوى على تمجيد الانبا بولا                 
http://friendlove.4shared.com/


----------



## انجى نبيل (27 فبراير 2007)

:new5: :new5: :new5: :new5:


----------



## minsandra (27 فبراير 2007)

ya gma3a ana 3aiz lamsny we awany pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## minsandra (27 فبراير 2007)

please ya gama3a shreet     amgad ya3oub


----------



## انجى نبيل (27 فبراير 2007)

ياجماعه لو سمحتوا سعدونى انا عيزه شريط :new2: بارك بلادى:new2:


----------



## BishoyMicheal (2 مارس 2007)

http://www.esnips.com/web/lamasnyWe2awany


----------



## minsandra (3 مارس 2007)

ميرسى اوى يا بيشو معلش ممكن شريط المرنمه امجاد يعقوب انا عارف انى تقلت عليكم


----------



## minsandra (3 مارس 2007)

معلش يا جماعه الاقى ترنيمه ( اختبرتنى الهى ) لمونيكا جورج كيرلس 
او ( شمعه القرن العشرين ) لضياء صبرى


----------



## michael smsm (3 مارس 2007)

*لو سمحتم ممكن حد يساعدنى فى شريط رغم الظروف لزكريا حنا وليديا شديد ارجوكم*


----------



## dianaelias (3 مارس 2007)

thankkkk u begaaad veryy much ya bishooooy ..may God bless u...


----------



## cobcob (4 مارس 2007)

*جارى رفع ترنيمة "اختبرتنى الهى" ​*


----------



## temo (5 مارس 2007)

ممكن ترنيمه كل يوم تحت صليبك و اكون شاكر لتعب محبتك
انا بحب اسمعها علي طول   ممكن  
انا نفسي فيها اوي


----------



## ترنيم (5 مارس 2007)

لو ممكن ترنيمه حبيبى فتى مثل ارز لبنان


----------



## شحاتة زغلول ابراهيم (5 مارس 2007)

اجو رجاء محبة ارسال كل ترانيم فادية وماهر وفيفيان وليديا  شديد     اميلى هو jesus_love71 @yahoo.com


----------



## ousha (6 مارس 2007)

rabena  yarkak..momken shrit  alaa  yr3any w  law  3andak  ay  7aga  l  romany  raeouf,,merci  l  ta3ab  ma7abetak


----------



## ousha (6 مارس 2007)

elahy,,ta3tny  byy w  t7miny  tastorany w  tarwiny tozi7o 3any w taewiny tohdiny w  tahdiny wana  masekon b 7arba wen  koserat taetiy sanian  w to3tiny.....fama  a3zamoka  elah


----------



## ترنيم (6 مارس 2007)

لابد ان نزكر خالقنا فى ايام شبابنا


----------



## ترنيم (6 مارس 2007)

انا عايز ترنيمه بتفهمنى لبيتر لايف


----------



## ترنيم (6 مارس 2007)

انا عايز شريط جوة الطاحونه


----------



## ترنيم (6 مارس 2007)

:Love_Mailbox: انا عايز شريط جوة الطاحونه


----------



## cobcob (6 مارس 2007)

*ترنيمة "اختبرتنى الهى"
http://www.rogepost.com/n/2570205072*​*

أسفة جدا جدا للتأخير*​


----------



## cobcob (6 مارس 2007)

*ترنيمة "حبيبى فتى مثل أرز لبنان"   (فاديا بزى)

http://www.rogepost.com/n/1126028725*​


----------



## cobcob (6 مارس 2007)

*ترنيمة "كل يوم تحت صليبك" :
http://www.rogepost.com/n/2372243715​*


----------



## cobcob (6 مارس 2007)

*ترنيمة  " بتفهمنى "

http://www.rogepost.com/n/3096556693​*


----------



## roony (7 مارس 2007)

مساء الخير انا عايز شريط كلمة حب لبولس ملاك وشريط سفينة حزينة وهبدا معاك وزى الملاك لشادى شوكت وشريط شفيع عمرى لمجموعة من المرنمين منهم ساتر ميخائيل وشادى شوكت


----------



## كارولين (7 مارس 2007)

انا لا اعرف اسمع الشرائط ولا انزلها


----------



## هيلانا (7 مارس 2007)

ممكن شريط ترانيم الوصايا العشرة الى رنم فية عبد الحليم تاج الشوك وفيروز وفريد الاطرش ووديع الصافى انا مقدرتش اوصل الا لترنيمة واحدة بتاعت حليم ومش زى بتاعت الشريط انا نزلتها حفلة لو سمحت نفسى بجد فى الشريط وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.هيلانا


----------



## هيلانا (7 مارس 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ممكن شريط ترانيم الوصايا العشرة الى رنم فية عبد الحليم تاج الشوك وفيروز وفريد الاطرش ووديع الصافى انا مقدرتش اوصل الا لترنيمة واحدة بتاعت حليم ومش زى بتاعت الشريط انا نزلتها حفلة لو سمحت نفسى بجد فى الشريط وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.هيلانا
            -----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## نوراي (8 مارس 2007)

ميرسي


----------



## mbcfm (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك اخى الحبيب وانا اود ان احمل ترانيم ليديا شديد لو امكن .كذلك مديح الانبا كيرلس لانى انا هنا فى السعودية واريد ان اعيد معكم بعيد نياحته وكل عام وانتم بالف خير.


----------



## imud (10 مارس 2007)

ياريت مجموعة شرائط بيتر لايف

شكرا


----------



## cobcob (10 مارس 2007)

*أنا عندى مجموعة من شرايط ال better life 
ممكن تحدد اللى انت عايزه 
الشرايط الموجودة عندى :
 أبوابك مفتوحة لى
أعود اليك
احنا ليك (شباب)
أنت صخرة خلاصى
انتظرت الرب
لى رجاء
ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى
غنى (شباب)
ما لى سواك (شرقى)
بشاير فرح (شرقى)
يا رب ارحم (شرقى)
رامبو فى المدرسة (أطفال)
قلبى فرحان (أطفال)
يسوع فى بيتنا (أطفال)
الخروف نونو (أطفال)*
*لو عايز ترنيمة محددة اطلبها ولو عندى هارفعها​*


----------



## imud (10 مارس 2007)

*شكرا  CobCob*

شكرا  CobCob

يا ريت اى ترنيمة من شريط أعود اليك و لو ينفع الشريط كله 

ربنا معاك


----------



## cobcob (10 مارس 2007)

أنا باحاول أرفع الترانيم وكل مواقع الرفع اللى اعرفها مش عايزة تحمل صح
لو حد عنده موقع كويس يا ريت يبعتهولى​


----------



## imud (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا لاهتمامك 

أنا لسة عارف حالا موقع رفع جميل أوى عرفته من رد عضو bishoy.micheal فى page22 or 23 و جربته لذيذ اوى 
www.esnips.com


----------



## مايكل ميشو (10 مارس 2007)

انا بنزل الترنيمه ازاي بعد اما اكتب الرد وشكرا:smil13:


----------



## cobcob (12 مارس 2007)

*ترانيم شريط "أعود اليك" better life​*
*غنوا معايا يا شعب الرب
http://www.rogepost.com/n/8656058972

فى طريق الجلجثة
http://www.esnips.com/doc/54542cef-4ece-4211-a302-15686886a820/فى-طريق-الجلجثة

أنا قلبى يسجد لجلالك

http://www.rogepost.com/n/5406938947

أنت عظيم يا ألله

http://www.rogepost.com/n/0592225236

أنا بيك خطايايا مغفورة

http://www.esnips.com/doc/411ee243-9b63-4759-93d6-707e0ae2e569/انا-بيك-خطايايا

انن اسبى بحب جارف

http://www.rogepost.com/n/4373497961*​


----------



## cobcob (12 مارس 2007)

*تابع شريط" أعود اليك"
برة بيتى وحضن أبويا
http://www.rogepost.com/n/5333094983

حتى متى سأظل واقفا
http://www.rogepost.com/n/4871329238
عايش محروم

http://www.rogepost.com/n/7207865662

فى وقت ضعفى باناديلك

http://www.rogepost.com/n/7894954869


فاضل تقريبا ترنيمتين 
أسفة على التأخير​*


----------



## cobcob (12 مارس 2007)

*تابع شريط "أعود اليك"

لا شىء فى حياتنا مضمونhttp://www.rogepost.com/n/9602686707
نجثو لك يا ربنا
http://www.rogepost.com/n/1626751916
يا فادى أنا آتى اليك
http://www.rogepost.com/n/3585541540​*


----------



## imud (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك يا cobcob  ربنا معاك

بالنسبة لموضوع موقع الرفع موقع www.esnips.com جميل أوى


----------



## cobcob (12 مارس 2007)

*ليه كده يا imud

يعنى انا من الاول ساكتة و ماعلقتش قولت انك مش عارف بس بعد ما كتبتلك
أسفة على التأخير

برضه بتقولى ربنا معاك

أنا بنت

:34ef: *​


----------



## imud (12 مارس 2007)

أنا قصدى ربنا معاكِ leasantr leasantr leasantr 
هو مكانش قصدى أوى بس يعنى .................................. ربنا معاكِ


----------



## manshi (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا علي كل اللي انتوا بتعملوه ده بس انا عايز شريط<10-هو قال>ماهر فايز 
و شكرا .


----------



## michael smsm (15 مارس 2007)

[كل سنة وانتم طيبين الاول ياريت يا جماعة شريط رغم الظروف بتاع ليديا شديد ونجيب لبيب انا قلبت النت عليه ومش عارف انزل منه ولا اغنية ارجوكم حد يرفعهولى:smil13:


----------



## وردة حزينة (15 مارس 2007)

معلش ها تعبك معايا شوية انا فى شريط مش عارفة اوصلة خالص ولا كاسيت و لا على النت هو اسمة احساس ام ياريت تلاقية هكون سعيدة قوى ومعلش تانى مرة


----------



## men@ elgm@l (15 مارس 2007)

بجد عمل رائع جداًًًَ


----------



## nany88 (16 مارس 2007)

مرسى على تعبك 
ممكن لو تقدر تنزل شريط انشد بالعود
وفى ترنيمة اسمها قلبك كله حنان للعذراء بس انا مش عارفة اسم الشريط ايه


----------



## kyrolus farouk (18 مارس 2007)

please any taarneema
iam the poor 
son of christ


----------



## eg_20005 (22 مارس 2007)

سلام

انا مش عارف حد هيقرا الرساله ديه ولا لا

بس انا نفسى فى ترنيمتين:

الاولانيه اسمها: تعالَ بيننا أقم عندنا ( كنا بنقولها فى المدرسه واحنا عيال من 20 سنه تقريبا )

و ترنيمه تانيه اسمها: إختبرتنى إلهى, لفرقة ديفيد ( بتيجى على قناة أغابى)

ياريت حد يجيبهم لانى غلبت فى انى اجيبهم, و ياريت اللى يجيبهم يبعتلى رساله خاصه لانى بصراحه مش ببص للموضوعات اللى بشترك فيها, ياريت اللى يجيب حاجه يبعتلى بس رساله يقوللى اشوف المشاركه

شكرا ليكم..

سلام


----------



## imud (23 مارس 2007)

سلام النعمة لك يا eg20005 
دى ترنيمة "إختبرتنى إلهى" افرقة دافيد http://www.esnips.com/doc/c2e97234-4b07-4244-87d9-f3cc94ce404b/إختبرتنى-إلهى
و على فكرة ممكن تدخل على موقع دافيد و تحمل منه Samples و الموقع هو www.davidensemble.com


----------



## eg_20005 (23 مارس 2007)

imud قال:


> سلام النعمة لك يا eg20005
> دى ترنيمة "إختبرتنى إلهى" افرقة دافيد http://www.esnips.com/doc/c2e97234-4b07-4244-87d9-f3cc94ce404b/إختبرتنى-إلهى
> و على فكرة ممكن تدخل على موقع دافيد و تحمل منه Samples و الموقع هو www.davidensemble.com


thnxxxxxxxxx
30: 30: 30: 30: :99:


----------



## l0li-@hotmail.com (23 مارس 2007)

سلام ونعمه انا عايزه ترنيمه بتفهمنى وشكرا


----------



## cobcob (23 مارس 2007)

* ترنيمة "بتفهمنى" من شريط "يا رب ارحم" better life

http://www.rogepost.com/n/0378945257​*


----------



## eg_20005 (24 مارس 2007)

ممكن ترنيمة " دمى الثمين " لفرقة ديفيد؟؟


----------



## temo (24 مارس 2007)

شكرا  علي تعب محبتك معانا
ممكن ترنيمه كل يوم تحت صليبك 
انا عارف انك جبتهالي من فتره  بس دلوقتي مش عارف اجبها تاني
انا بحب اسمعها اوي


----------



## cobcob (24 مارس 2007)

*ترنيمة "كل يوم تحت صليبك" 
من شريط دايما معايا

http://www.rogepost.com/n/5129270096​*


----------



## le_bleu_azure (25 مارس 2007)

شريط حضن إيديك  بسرعة بسرعة
:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


----------



## king (25 مارس 2007)

مش عارف احمل حاجة ربنا بحافظ عليك


----------



## انجى نبيل (25 مارس 2007)

ممكن يا شباب شريط ستر العلى   لفليب ويصا


----------



## cobcob (25 مارس 2007)

le_bleu_azure قال:


> شريط حضن إيديك  بسرعة بسرعة
> :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:



*حااااااااااااااااضر
هارفعلك الشريط بس ماتتعصبش كده​*:99:​


----------



## cobcob (26 مارس 2007)

*شريط "حضن ايديك"

اشف داء القلب
http://www.rogepost.com/n/3792855816الدفة
http://www.rogepost.com/n/4700958591حضن ايديك
http://www.rogepost.com/n/4377762781*​


----------



## cobcob (26 مارس 2007)

*شافت 

http://www.rogepost.com/n/5847244958

نبع الحنان

http://www.rogepost.com/n/3709505678

يا الهى

http://www.rogepost.com/n/8848851894
يسوع قاللى

http://www.rogepost.com/n/8848851894

يسوع وسط البرد

http://www.rogepost.com/n/0406517785
الشريط أهو يا سيدى وماتزعلش نفسك​*


----------



## مجدي سمير عبد السيد جرجس (26 مارس 2007)

عايز ترنيمة كان فيه عنقود عنب


oesi_no قال:


> الترانيم اللى عندى كلها
> هكتبها هنا لو حد احتاج منها حاجة يقولى وفى نفس اليوم تكون عندة​الاطفال
> 1- قصاقيص 1
> 2-قصاقيص 2
> ...


----------



## waelEV (26 مارس 2007)

*الرب يباركك*

شكررررررررررررررا شكررررا شكررا شكرا ......... بس الترنيمة اللي انا بحبها .... تركت كل الكون مش عارف انزلها من الرابيد
:close_tem


----------



## waelEV (26 مارس 2007)

انا طالب صلاه من اجلي   بليز صلولي علشان
 انا تعبان نفسيا


----------



## waelEV (26 مارس 2007)

شكررررررررررررررا شكررررا شكررا شكرا ......... بس الترنيمة اللي انا بحبها .... تركت كل الكون مش عارف انزلها من الرابيد


----------



## adelrizeek (27 مارس 2007)

محتاج ترانيم للاخ ماهر فايز


----------



## cobcob (27 مارس 2007)

*ترنيمة "كان فى عنقود عنب" شريط (احكى يا تاريخ) - كورال القطيع الصغير​*
*http://www.rogepost.com/n/6561391217​*


----------



## cobcob (27 مارس 2007)

adelrizeek قال:


> محتاج ترانيم للاخ ماهر فايز



*ممكن تحدد الترانيم اللى محتاجها​**ترانيم ماهر فايز كتير​*


----------



## Nermeen (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

من فضلك انا محتاجة لشريط مبتنساش وشريط لن انحني وشريط اعود إليك

نرمين


----------



## cobcob (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*أنا عندى شريط مابتنساش وشريط أعود اليك بس ممكن تستنى لبعد العيد وانا هارفعهملك​*


----------



## polina (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

كل سنة و انتوا كلكم طيبين و يارب كل واحد يكون مبسوط و فرحان بالعيد و بانتصارنا على الشيطان بقيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح 
انا كنت عاوزة كذا شريط معلش انا طماعة
1- البابا جوة الطاحونة
2- الجزء الاول و الثانى لشريط لما رانى للشماس بولس ملاك 
3- شريط مالى سواك لفريق الحياة الافضل 
وميرسى على تعبكم و كل سنة و انتوا طيبن
اخوتكم
بولينا


----------



## TrueVine (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

لو ممكن ترنيمة مهما ضعفى يملكنى لفريق كنيسة الملاك شيراتون... وربنا يعوضك ويباركك


----------



## merola (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شكرااااااااااااااااااا على تعب محبتك


----------



## temo (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

اولا شكرا علي تعب محبتك معانا 
بس ممكن ترنيمه انا حيران 
ضروري جدا
ونكون شاكرين لتعب محبتك


----------



## cobcob (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*شريط "مابتنساش"

أركض اليك
http://www.rogepost.com/n/5140084219

أنا مهما اقول واتكلم
http://www.rogepost.com/n/4588323534

جاى من قلبى
http://www.rogepost.com/n/5091988880

طوباك يا انبا بولا
http://www.rogepost.com/n/4114459715​*


----------



## cobcob (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*علمنى يا رب احب

http://www.rogepost.com/n/9206388419

ما أحلى ساعة بها

http://www.rogepost.com/n/3517097936

مابتنساش

http://www.rogepost.com/n/9985763800​*


----------



## temo (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شكرا على اهتمامك بس انا عايز ترنيمة انا حيران


----------



## polina (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

كل سنة و انتوا طيبين ممكن اطلب ترنيمة  لا لن ارى حبا للمرنم ايمن كفرونى محتاجها ضرورى


----------



## cobcob (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*ترنيمة " لا لن أرى حبا "

http://www.rogepost.com/n/3187910835

أنا مش عارفة ترنيمة "أنا حيران" بس ممكن تقولولى كلماتها أو الشريط بتاعها وأشوفهالكم​*


----------



## cobcob (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*شريط " أعود اليك" فريق الحياة الافضل

أنا بيك خطايا مغفورة
http://www.rogepost.com/n/4477168776
أنت عظيم
http://www.rogepost.com/n/9749230312
اننى اسبى بحب جارف
http://www.rogepost.com/n/0860584849
برة بيتى
http://www.rogepost.com/n/2476662543*​
أسفة جدا جدا على التأخير ولسه بارفع باقى الشريط


----------



## cobcob (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*حتى متى
http://www.rogepost.com/n/7174626148
عايش مهزوم
http://www.rogepost.com/n/4051536768
غنوا معايا
http://www.rogepost.com/n/8338883692
فى طريق الجلجثة
http://www.rogepost.com/n/2198281609​*


----------



## cobcob (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*فى وقت ضعفى باناديلك
http://www.rogepost.com/n/9593810412

لا شىء فى حياتنا مضمون
http://www.rogepost.com/n/0126196143
نجثو لك يا ربنا
http://www.rogepost.com/n/3203311110
يا فادى انا آتى اليك
http://www.rogepost.com/n/3836824737​*


----------



## polina (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

متشكرة جدا جدا جدا :yahoo: يا  cobcobو ربنا يعوضك لانى دورت كتير على الترنيمة مالقاتهاش


----------



## جاكى عصام (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

لو سمحت انا عايز اخرشريط للمرنم هرماس


----------



## مينا+لكم (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

انا مش هتقل عليك انا عايز ترنيمة واحدة ويارب تكون عندك ترنيمة((( انا عايزك انتا ياصاحب القوات ))) وياريت على الايميل لو ممكن
:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:*********:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :36_3_9: 
:36_3_9: :786wl: 





:36_1_21: :36_1_21: ممكن سوال كمان (((اذاى انزل صوررة فى التوقيع بتاعى وتكون معروضة مش مكتوبة امتداد)))
شكرا


----------



## MarMar2004 (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

اشكرك خالص علي تعب محبتك ولو فيها تعب ممكن لو سمحت تنازلي الترانيم ديس (يسوع رفيقي&الخروف نونو&ترانيم الابونا يوسف اسعد&اذكرك لفديا&وهل تزوقت سلاما &ولو تقدر تجبلي شريط ابويا الحنين ده شريط للبابا كيرلس):ab4: :big35:


----------



## cobcob (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*يسوع رفيقى والخروف نونو وهل تذوقت سلاما موجودين عندى وهارفعهم 
لذكرك ماعنديش منه غير ترنيمة واحدة بس
شريط ابويا الحنين مش عندى ولا عندى ترانيم لابونا يوسف اسعد​*


----------



## cobcob (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*أنا رفعت شريط يسوع رفيقى كله
بس هاحط اللينكات فى موضوع جديد عشان الكل يشوفو
استنى منى بقيت الترانيم​*​


----------



## cobcob (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*شريط الخروف نونو

http://download.yousendit.com/3CBE6947469C6552​*


----------



## جرجس سمير عزيز (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*صلوات ام النور وجميع القديسين تكون معك يا أخى فى المسيح*


----------



## جرجس سمير عزيز (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*رجاء محبة من يعرف اى لينك عليه شريط شفيع عمرى (جدو كيرلس) يبعتلى على الايميل الخاص بى رجـــــــــــــــــــــــــاء محبة*


----------



## عادل غطاس (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

:yaka:


----------



## totas (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



cobcob قال:


> *أنا عندى مجموعة من شرايط ال better life
> ممكن تحدد اللى انت عايزه
> الشرايط الموجودة عندى :
> رامبو فى المدرسة (أطفال)
> ...



شكراً يا cobcob بس هو لو ممكن شريط رامبو في المدرسة و قلبي فرحان، عشان بقالي كتير بادور عليهم.. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## cobcob (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*هارفع الشرايط حااااااالا*​


----------



## cobcob (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

رامبو فى المدرسة
اسمعونى يا أصحابى
http://www.rogepost.com/n/8187521653

الخد التانى
http://www.rogepost.com/n/4127256180

انا بكرة هاطير
http://www.rogepost.com/n/8037980576
انا شفت البستان
http://www.rogepost.com/n/9085143314
انت قربت تجينا
http://www.rogepost.com/n/1486420960
تليفون السما
http://www.rogepost.com/n/5653973236

توت توت توت 
http://www.rogepost.com/n/1051404298

ربى يسوع علمنى
http://www.rogepost.com/n/9906000315

شايف نور الشمس
http://www.rogepost.com/n/0213804346

شكرا يا رب على الارقام
http://www.rogepost.com/n/3179671553
عايز ارنم
http://www.rogepost.com/n/7373509155
عندى قوة
http://www.rogepost.com/n/7669103131
فرحى بيزيد
http://www.rogepost.com/n/5200762816


----------



## cobcob (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*تابع " رامبو فى المدرسة"
ما تفوت يا زمان
http://www.rogepost.com/n/8066695330
كل ديونى وفاها يسوع
http://www.rogepost.com/n/7002309825
يا رب اشكرك
http://www.rogepost.com/n/2386132110
ياللا بينا نعرف ربنا
http://www.rogepost.com/n/3155815804
يونان (أنا الحوت)
http://www.rogepost.com/n/8009515382​​*


----------



## cobcob (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*اللينك ده عليه شرايط كتير  حلوة 
قلبى فرحانرامبو فى المدرسة
يسوع فى بيتنا
الخروف نونو
كرنفال
مدينتى الحصينة
منقوش فى كفك
http://www.saintmina-holmdel.org/Multimedia/index.php*​


----------



## totas (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



cobcob قال:


> *اللينك ده عليه شرايط كتير  حلوة
> قلبى فرحانرامبو فى المدرسة
> يسوع فى بيتنا
> الخروف نونو
> ...



شكراً جداً يا cobcob


----------



## totas (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



cobcob قال:


> *اللينك ده عليه شرايط كتير  حلوة
> قلبى فرحانرامبو فى المدرسة
> يسوع فى بيتنا
> الخروف نونو
> ...



الموقع حلو أوي يا cobcob بس هو لو ممكن طريقة تحميل الترانيم من على الموقع عشان انا مش عارفة.. عموماً شكراً


----------



## البرت (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*ربنل يخليك عايز منك شريط حنانك يا أمى 
اخوك البرت​*


----------



## cobcob (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



totas قال:


> الموقع حلو أوي يا cobcob بس هو لو ممكن طريقة تحميل الترانيم من على الموقع عشان انا مش عارفة.. عموماً شكراً




فى جنب اسم اى ترنيمة شكل cd اضغط عليه كليك شمال هايعمل save  للترنيمة


----------



## mrinda (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ممكن ترنيمه بتفهمنى لفريقpeter life انا للاسف معرفش اسم الشريط وشكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## liuto (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

لو سمحت عاوز ترنيمة مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك لساتر ميخائيل اكرر لساتر ميخائيل وربنا يعوضك


----------



## cobcob (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*ترنيمة بتفهمنى من شريط "يا رب ارحم" better life

http://www.rogepost.com/n/6522648506

*​


----------



## cobcob (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*ترنيمة "مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك " لساتر ميخائيل :

http://www.rogepost.com/n/6462804847*​


----------



## liuto (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*ربنا يعوضك على تعبك وخدمتك *


----------



## مريم ملاك (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ممكن احمل شريط ترانيم ساكت ليه


----------



## mounirelking (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kmmmoo (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mounirelking (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

هاى عليكو بليز من فضلك انا عايز شريط دايما سهران وشريط شفيع الطلبه وترنيمه غنى بس تككون طريقه التحميل بالرابيد شير او تو شير علشان  rogebast مش عارف اتعامل معاه واللين بتاع شفيع الطلبه مش شغال من فضلك


----------



## oesi no (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

بسم الثالوث القدوس 
فلنبدأ بدأ  حسنا 
شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمة هايدى منتصر 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14598
عمل العضو nemoo​


----------



## hani mounir (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

merci


----------



## hani mounir (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

merci awy awy


----------



## hani mounir (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

shokran awy 
we rabena ma3akom


----------



## hani mounir (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

merci


----------



## oesi no (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى  كلها*

شريط شفيع الطلبه ​ 
الوجه الاول ​ 
الوجه التانى 

الموقع دة محتاج اسم وباص ورد 
*Username: www.copticnet.com*
*Password: copticnet*​


----------



## sameh010 (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

مشكور علي المجهود وياريت ترانيم الشماس ضياء صبري وخاصة القديمة


----------



## oesi no (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ترانيم  ضياء صبرى مش عندى 
بس بعد البحث والذى منه وجدت الترانيم دى 
http://st-takla.org/Multimedia/01-Carols/01-Spiritual-Songs-30-Diaa-Sabry-Collection.html


----------



## oesi no (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

الله محبتى ضياء صبرى 
الوجه الاول 


الوجه التانى 






الموقع دة محتاج اسم وباص ورد 
*Username: www.copticnet.com*
*Password: copticnet* ​


----------



## lwjy3 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

عايزة شرايط قصاقيص لو سمحت وربنا يعوضك على المجموعة الجميلة دى.


----------



## oesi no (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

انا اسف النت عندى بطئ فمش هقدر ارفع الشريط دلوقتى لكن الشريط موجود على اللينك دة 
شريط قصاقيص 
الجزء الاول 

اذا احتجت الجزء التانى منه  قولى وانا بأذن ربنا هرفعهولك 
اذكرونى فى صلاواتكم
​


----------



## lwjy3 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شكرا على ردك على وربنا يعوض تعبك وانا فعلا محتاجة الشريط التانى لان الاول موجود عندى لما تقدر يا ريت ترفعه والف شكر لك .


----------



## cobcob (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

لو تقصدى الشريط اللى فيه نرانيم (بابا نويل - حوالين المزود - واحد اتنين تلاتة - ......)
ده اسمه (يوم العيد) بتاع فريق ترينتى اللى عامل قصاقيص
لو ده اللى قصدك عليه قولى لى عشان ارفعهولك​


----------



## lwjy3 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

اه هو دة اشريط وشكرا تعبتك معايا اوى.


----------



## cobcob (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*شريط "يوم العيد" فريق ترينتى:

أتمنى لو أكون 

http://www.rogepost.com/n/2521957405

أنا قلبى فرحان 

http://www.rogepost.com/n/8669309653

بابا نويل

http://www.rogepost.com/n/1134511290

بظهورك

http://www.rogepost.com/n/6139696806

بيفرحنى صوت الغنم 

http://www.rogepost.com/n/7395093043

حوالين المزود

http://www.rogepost.com/n/3523715533*​
لسه هارفعلك الباقى


----------



## lwjy3 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

بجد الف شكر على تعبك وربنا يخليك


----------



## cobcob (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*يوم العيد 

http://www.rogepost.com/n/6061352275

صوت لديك

http://www.rogepost.com/n/3021207550

فرحى

http://www.rogepost.com/n/3965619969*​


----------



## oesi no (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*COBCOB 
بجد ريحتنى من رفع الترانيم فى الوقت الصعب دة  ربنا  يقويك  
*


----------



## cobcob (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*كان فى مرة مجوس

http://www.rogepost.com/n/7497997730
كانت السما فرحانة 

http://www.rogepost.com/n/7497997730

لو كان اسمك زيى مسيحى

http://www.rogepost.com/n/5225975069
ماما

http://www.rogepost.com/n/0157367064
ومادام اسم يسوع فى حياتى

http://www.rogepost.com/n/4485209044
واحد اتنين تلاتة

http://www.rogepost.com/n/1195562083
يا أولاد وبنات

http://www.rogepost.com/n/6363743123*​


----------



## totas (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شكراً جداً يا cob cob على الشريط الجميل ده بس ترنيمة (كانت السما فرحانة) هو هو بتاع ( كان في مرة مجوس)، فلو ممكن اللينك بتاع ( كانت السما فرحانة)..

كان فى مرة مجوس

http://www.rogepost.com/n/7497997730
كانت السما فرحانة 

http://www.rogepost.com/n/7497997730


----------



## totas (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ممكن شريط مزاميرو 1 و مزاميرو 2 بتوع فريق التسبيح..

شكراً على تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*لينك ترنيمة "كانت السما فرحانة"

http://www.rogepost.com/n/1271183065​*


----------



## marian -mahe89r (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

عايزه شريط لمسه حياة


----------



## oesi no (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



marian -mahe89r قال:


> عايزه شريط لمسه حياة



شريط لمسة حياة 

1- الا تعود وتحمينا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/12616742/4bb0b41e/___online.html

2- ابانا قد خارت قوانا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/12616584/de28a49/___.html

3-ان لم تبنى انت البيت 
http://www.4shared.com/file/12617018/6be1d8a5/____.html

4-الرب حى وسط الكنيسه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/12616871/f2c8f15a/___.html

5-يا رب ايمانا انك هتسمع 
http://www.4shared.com/file/12617190/ac21b0a8/____.html


 وجارى رفع باقى الترانيم 
كان معكم من قلب الاحداث 
oesi_no
​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

يا ريت يا جماعة لو حد عنده ترنيمتين (لو يوم حسيت بانى)و (يا خالق الكون) لفريق القلب المرنم هما بييجوا كتير على قناة أغابى أو حتى يعرف اسم الشريط


----------



## oesi no (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

سورى بجد هما مش عندى ودورت عليهم مش لاقيهم ​


----------



## candy shop (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

....... لو سمحت عايزه شريط فيفيان السودانيه .​........


----------



## cobcob (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*ايه الشريط المطلوب بالظبط ؟
ممكن تقولى اسم الشريط أو الترانيم اللى انت عايزاها​*


----------



## 000000 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mazzikanoo (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ... و انا نفسي فى شريط لفريق قيثارة داوود فى الترانيم دى: (اد ايه بذلت نفسك) و (رتل مزاميرك وافرح) و (انت قولت يا الهي) و.......... هم دول اللي فاكرهم و لو فيها تقل مني يبقى ترنيمة رب الوجود شافى و غافر


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



mazzikanoo قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ... و انا نفسي فى شريط لفريق قيثارة داوود فى الترانيم دى: (اد ايه بذلت نفسك) و (رتل مزاميرك وافرح) و (انت قولت يا الهي) و.......... هم دول اللي فاكرهم و لو فيها تقل مني يبقى ترنيمة رب الوجود شافى و غافر


بجد بجد انا بشكرك انك خلتنى اخد بالى من الشريط دة شريط حلو اوى 
اسم الشريط :  صرخة ابنى 
اسم الفريق : قيثارة التسبيح 
الترنيمتين المطلوبين وعندى هما 
رتل مزاميرك
http://www.4shared.com/file/15574439/f71f3403/__online.html

قد ايه 
http://www.4shared.com/file/15573581/86253774/__online.html​


----------



## mazzikanoo (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

بجد شكرا اوي اوي لاني بقالى كتيير بدور عليهم و الحمدالله لقيتهم عندك .. لو تقدر تجيبلي ترانيم تانية من الشريط دة يبقى كويس جدا و بجد ربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

الترانيم الباقيه فى الشريط عندى 
 حضنك دافى
http://www.4shared.com/file/15577053/542c7da9/__online.html

صرخة ابنى
http://www.4shared.com/file/15576513/8e371d23/__online.html

ها يداك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/15577743/48785a6d/__online.html

فاضل عندى ترنيمة كمان هتكون موجودة عندك فى خلال ما ارفعها  على الموقع
​


----------



## mazzikanoo (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

انا مش عارف اقولك ايه غير انك كاك ذووووووووق و ربنا يجعلنى اقدر ابذل ربع مجهودك .... شكرا جدا


----------



## mazzikanoo (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

بص بقى فى شريط صرخة ابنى فى ترنيمة جااااااامدة جدا ... انت قولت..هى دى اللى انا نفسي فيها ...


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

الترنيمة الاخيرة وصلتنى عبر الايميل ورفعتهالك وهى اخر ترنيمة مطلوبه 
ترنيمة انت قلت 
http://www.4shared.com/file/15614577/7cdd3139/__online.html​


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



mazzikanoo قال:


> بص بقى فى شريط صرخة ابنى فى ترنيمة جااااااامدة جدا ... انت قولت..هى دى اللى انا نفسي فيها ...


الترنيمة اتحطت قبل ما اقرأ المداخلة دى وهى دى اخر ترنيمة عندى فى الشريط دة ​ :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::yahoo:


----------



## mazzikanoo (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*thanks begad enta man aoy aoy we rabena yebarkak 3ala el maghod ele enta 3amalto 3ashan 7'atry
lao me7tag ay music ana ha7awel awafarhalak ... thanks thanks thanks*


----------



## oesi no (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

لا شكر على واجب ​


----------



## lwjy3 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

عاوزه شريط صرخة ابنى لوسمحت وشكرا لتعبك معايا.


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

الشريط موجود فى الموضوع الصفحه رقم 35  يعنى اللى قبل دى علطول  وفيه لينك لترنيمة واحدة من الشريط فى الصفحه دى


----------



## ريناملاك (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

oesi_no ربنا يبارك تعبك و يعوضك
انا كنت محتاجة شريط الملكة و الامير عارفة؟
فية ترنيمة بتاعت انا عصفور فى السما بطير يارب الاقية عندك لانى مش لاقياه خالص

و على فكرة اللينك بتاع شريط خروف نونو مش شغال
ممكن من فضلك تعيد تحملة لان الموقع بيقول ان الفايا مش موجود

و الف شكر


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

جارى اعادة تحميل شريط خروف نونو  وشريط الملكة والامير جارى البحث عنه 
​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شريط الخروف النونو 
جبته على لينك موقع تانى  علشان انا عندى امتحانات وكة يعنى 
http://copticwave.com/childtranim6.htm
شريط الملكة والامير لازلت بدور عليه 
​


----------



## 1barbie (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

:yahoo: 
thank yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## marline (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

رجاء محبه
ممكن شريط فيفيان السودانيه(شهوه قلبى)
واكون شاكره ليك تعبك بس ياريت تدورلى علي ضرورى لانى محتاجاه
وممتشكر ليك اوى
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## mony565 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

مطلوب شرررررررريط 

شهوة قلبي لفيفيان السودانية


----------



## oesi no (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

سلام ونعمه   كتير من ترانيم فيفيان المطلوبه موجودة على الموقع التالى وفى الصفحه التانيه من الموقع موجودة ترانيم شريط شهوة قلبىhttp://www.hamsat-haya.org/tranim_Vivian_1.htm​


----------



## God Is Love28 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع تكون مع جميعكم


هذا هو موقع جيد جدا مهم لكنيستنا ، وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي أرى كل هذه المعلومات في مكان واحد ، يرجى مواصلة العمل العظيم والتواصل بين جميع المسيحيين في جميع أنحاء العالم 
انا ابحث عن الترانيم الاتيه
ترانيم شريط حياة جديدة لفريق كورال كنيسة العذراء مريم بدرياس
ترانيم القيامة لضياء صبرى
برجاء مساعدتى في ايجادهم  ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## LOLA012 (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

أنا نفسى بجد فى ترانيم للانبا موسى الاسود لانى بحبه وهو شفيعى بس انا بحثت كثير وملقتش ياريت لوعندك اى ترانيم ليه  ومعلش وربنا يعوضك


----------



## LOLA012 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

لو ممكن شريط ابونا  مكارى يونان 
وربنا يعوضك


----------



## cobcob (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



LOLA012 قال:


> أنا نفسى بجد فى ترانيم للانبا موسى الاسود لانى بحبه وهو شفيعى بس انا بحثت كثير وملقتش ياريت لوعندك اى ترانيم ليه  ومعلش وربنا يعوضك




*أنا عندى ترنيمة واحدة بس للانبا موسى الاسود
يا رب تعجبك

http://www.rogepost.com/n/3663069015​*


----------



## LOLA012 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ميرسى جدا على تعب محبتك يا cobcob 
بس معلش هى الترنيمة مش شغالة 
ممكن تبعتها تانى لو سمحت 
         وربنا يعوضك


----------



## cobcob (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*انا اسفة على الخطأ ده
انا رفعتها تانى

http://www.rogepost.com/n/4774447995

ان شاء الله تشتغل​*


----------



## LOLA012 (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ميرسى جدا00000000000جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على الترنيمة هى فعلا جميلة جدااا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكى


----------



## mazzikanoo (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*انا عاوز ترنيمة محدش معبرنى فيها ( رب الوجود شافى و غافر ) و كمان التانية ( ارحم ضعفى )​*


----------



## cobcob (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*ترنيمة "رب الوجود شافى وغافر"

http://www.rogepost.com/n/7271214411*​​*


الترنيمة التانية دى ماعرفهاش*​


----------



## mazzikanoo (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*ميرسي جدا على تعبك .. بس الترنيمة التانية بتاعة ( ارحم ضعفى و اغفر ذنبى و اشرق فيا بالإنتصار )*​


----------



## waled4 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

الله يعطيك بركة ونعمة على تعبك


----------



## cobcob (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



mazzikanoo قال:


> *ميرسي جدا على تعبك .. بس الترنيمة التانية بتاعة ( ارحم ضعفى و اغفر ذنبى و اشرق فيا بالإنتصار )*​



*تقريبا الترنيمة اللى انت طالبها دى بدايتها "حاسس انى بعيد عنك"
لو دى فعلا الترنيمة اللى انت عايزها قولى
هى عندى على شريط كاسيت وممكن احاول احولهالك​*


----------



## mazzikanoo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*هى دى الله ينور عليييييك​*


----------



## magedhelal (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

أنا عايز شريط أم حنون لففيان وأخر شريط لأيمن كفرونى


----------



## mazzikanoo (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*فين يا Cobcob الترنيمة ( حاسس انى ) .... نأسف للإزعاااااااااااااااااااج...​*


----------



## totas (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*ممكن شرايط مزاميرو 1 و مزاميرو 2 بتوع فريق التسبيح عشان انا مش لقياهم..
شكراً*:t31:


----------



## cobcob (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



magedhelal قال:


> أنا عايز شريط أم حنون لففيان وأخر شريط لأيمن كفرونى



*ماعلش انا مشغولة شوية فى الامتحانات بس ان شاء الله الاسبوع الجاى اكون فاضية شوية واحول الترنيمة وارفعهالك​*


----------



## emab (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

يا ريت شريط الجديد لمريم بطرس اسمه اقبل الايادى وهو خاص بالبابا كيرلس


----------



## jan.fawzy (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Salatuna (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

Hi ya gama3a.. plz ana 3wza shereet " sar5et ebny " ... w sorry 3alshan ht3bkom m3aya !! bas thnx awii :t31:


----------



## Salatuna (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

sorry ya george m3lesh....aw lw kont nazeltoh abl keda give me the link 3ashan msh la2yah fel safa7at di kolaha ..


----------



## cobcob (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*شريط صرخة ابنى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2776135/5b4945a5/_sharing.html*​


----------



## Salatuna (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

thnx ya cobcob awi.. 
m3lesh talab kaman plz.. fi tarneema esmaha ana ommo ..3andek ?:new5::new5:


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ترنيمة اسمها انا امه طيب ياريت تقولى اسم الشريط علشان اعرف اجيبها ​


----------



## Salatuna (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

mehs 3rfa


----------



## johnmix (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


----------



## LOLA012 (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ربنا معاك ومعانا فى الامتحانات 
يوم الامتحان يكرم المرء او يهان 
ربنا يوفقك وتجيب فى كل المواد امتياز 
وترجع لنا بالف سلامة 
صلووووووووووووولىىىىىىىىىىىى كتيررررررررررررررررر  
اختكم lola


----------



## eyacoub (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## mina tito (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ياريت من فضلك انا كنت عايز شريط ترانيم فادي بزي رقم 5 ياجراح المسيح الشريط بالكامل ويكون ماستر عشان الصوت وكمان كنت عايز ترنيمه اسمها السائح المسيحي لماهر فايز وياريت الاقي الترانيم ديه عندك وشكرا وربنا يعوض تعبك بمحبه:new5:


----------



## cobcob (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*شريط "يا جراح المسيح"

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2793594/59467b36/___-__.html*​


----------



## mina tito (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شكراعلي تعب ومحبه حضرتك 

استطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني


----------



## مايكل اميل اسكندر (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*حبيبى امير الشريط موجود على الينك ده     www.Mp3-tranem.net *


----------



## raouf_rock (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شكرك كتير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك انا محتاج ترانيم حنانك يا امى لفريق يوبال يا ريت واشكرك مره تانيه


----------



## ماجد فاروق (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

:08::08::08::08:





oesi_no قال:


> شريط جوة الطاحونة
> 1- السلام للبابا
> :t26:URL]http://www.servant13.net/audio/taranim/37/1.mp3[/URL]
> 2-جوه الطاحونة
> ...





dr_jojo قال:


> معلش احنا هنتقل عليك شويه
> ياريت تنزل بكل الترانيم اللي عندك
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك





انطونيوس رزق قال:


> :t33: :yaka:


----------



## اخت مهرائيل (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شكرا على الموضوع ربنا يعوضك

       صلولى كتير عشان امتحاناتى السنادى شهادة

  سلام الرب يكون معاكوا


----------



## ماجد فاروق (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

اللينك مش شغال وانا زعلان  علشان ترانيم جميلة ومش  شغالة


----------



## oesi no (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



raouf_rock قال:


> شكرك كتير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك انا محتاج ترانيم حنانك يا امى لفريق يوبال يا ريت واشكرك مره تانيه


شريط ترانيم حنانك يا امى 
اسف للتأخير (امتحانات)
1-حنانك يا امى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16959810/7b6f461a/___online.html

2-راجع تانى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16960389/e58c9f4c/__online.html

3-سموتى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16960766/ecb9078f/_online.html

4-لحظه ضعف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16961339/bec421e2/__online.html

5-محتاجلك تنادينى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16962039/ae373055/__online.html

6- من بمثل الثالوث 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16963162/fdec10ca/___online.html

 7-يا يسوع 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16963650/3d8034a0/__online.html
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## niv (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شكرا على المجهود وربنا يكون معك في الامتحانات ولو ممكن اتعبك بس ضروري جدا ترد علي بالرفض او الموفقه لو ممكن شرائط فاديا ( هل تذوقت سلاما) و (محتاجين لك ) انا رأيت اللينك الذي وضعت عليه ( هل تذوقت سلاما) ولكنه لا يعمل وشكرا لتعبك


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شريط هل تذوقت سلاما 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2663401/b0201ab3/sharing.html

الشريط التانى موش عندى هدور عليه بس مش دلوقتى


----------



## niv (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

_أشكرك كتير جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك الامتحانات وبركة صلوات وشفاعة جميع قدسيه تقف بجانبك وتحل عليك وعلينا جميعا وأشكرك مره أخرى لسرعة أستجابتك_


----------



## mazzikanoo (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*ربنا معاك و تنجح بتقدير... و شكرا ليك على الحاجات الجميلة دى​*


----------



## ماجد فاروق (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شكراا على تعب محبتكم   انا محتاج فيلم البابا كيرولس  وشكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

طلب فيلم البابا كيرلس يكون فى  قسم المرئيات  مستنيك هناك


----------



## niv (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

سلام ومحبة انا حبيت اوضح لك ان شريط (محتاجين لك )  هو لفريق العهد الجديد ولو ممكن اتعبك محتاجه معه ترنيمتين (مهما طال الزمن _ تهت مع يأسي) من شريط شايل همي للمرنمه أميره فارس وشكرا لتعب محبتك وربنا معك





[/URL][/IMG]​


----------



## Mina Rafla (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

لو سمحت انا عايز شريط ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى و مالى سواك للحياة الافضل بس يا ريت يكون ام بى ثرى ...و شكرا جدا


----------



## cobcob (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*شريط شايل همى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2867677/a0ee0b08/_sharing.html

الترانيم اللى فى الشريط
يا يسوعى يا حبيبى
تهت مع يأسى
فى دموعى
قلبى صغير
مهما طال الزمان
يا عدرا يا أم النور
لم تر عين

وجارى رفع شريط "محتاجين لك"*​


----------



## cobcob (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*شريط "محتاجين لك"
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2868254/54bb80ba/_sharing.html

الترانيم الموجودة فى الشريط :
الامواج عنيدة
العالم يبنى ويزرع
الفاعل الامين
بالهنا بنعد طريق
روح الله مالينا
سبحوا لالهنا الحى
محتاجين لك كلنا
هانت هانت​**​*


----------



## Basim707 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*اولا بركة ربنا معاك .... و هتنجح بتفوق بمشيئة المخلص
ارجو ان ترسلي ترنيمة "قام حقا...رئيس السلام"
ربنا يعوض محبة تعبك*


----------



## stmarygirl (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

لوسمحت عايزة شريط صرخة ابنى ربنا يعوضك


----------



## cobcob (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*شريط "صرخة ابنى"
موجود فى المكتبة بتاعتى
فى موضوع مكتبات الاعضاء
لينك الموضوع :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20175&page=2*​


----------



## cobcob (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*ترنيمة "قام حقا" (شباب الانبا رويس)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html*​


----------



## cobcob (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



Mina Rafla قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايز شريط ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى و مالى سواك للحياة الافضل بس يا ريت يكون ام بى ثرى ...و شكرا جدا





*انا هارفعلك الشرايط
بس الترانيم مش كلها mp3*​


----------



## niv (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

أشكرك لسرعة الرد وربنا يقف بجانبك ويبركك ويساعدك في الامتحانات 
بالنسبه للترانيم  MP3 يوجد برنامج ممتاز جدا لتحويل جميع أنواع الفورمات الى MP3 أسمه
*RM to MP3 Converter * ويمكن أن أرفعه لكم في قسم البرامج أذا كان أحد يريده





[/URL][/CENTER][/IMG]


----------



## cobcob (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*شكرا يا niv


أنا اضفت شرايط "مالى سواك" و "ميلاد يسوع فى قلبى" فى المكتبة بتاعتى​*
*http://www.4shared.com/dir/1704774/6...3/sharing.html​*


----------



## Mina Rafla (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

hate2dar terfa3ly Mali sewak w yasou3 fi kalby tany 3ashan el link beta3 4shared.com m3alehoush 7aga


----------



## cobcob (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*اسفة يا مينا

جرب اللينك ده كده

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855766/2299d2b3/__-_better_life.html​*


----------



## Mina Rafla (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

Shokran geddan 3ala maghoudek..rabena ma3aky fel 2emte7anat


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

الف شكر يا جماعه على دعواتكم ليا معلش تاعب  cobcob  معايا  الطلبات كتير واول ما اخلص هعملكم مفاجاة كبيرة ان شاء الرب وعيشنا  ​


----------



## لولوكيمو (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلبات الترانيم*

لو سمحتم انا عاوزه ترانيم فيلم الراهب الصامت


----------



## cobcob (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



oesi_no قال:


> الف شكر يا جماعه على دعواتكم ليا معلش تاعب  cobcob  معايا  الطلبات كتير واول ما اخلص هعملكم مفاجاة كبيرة ان شاء الرب وعيشنا  ​



*اولا : ربنا معاك فى امتحاناتك
ثانيا : مش تاعبنى ولا حاجة وكل واحد عنده حاجة بيشارك بيها
ثالثا : انا مستنية المفاجأة الكبيرة ..... اوعى تضحك علينا*​


----------



## cobcob (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*موسيقى وترانيم فيلم الراهب الصامت (ابونا يسطس الانطونى) :

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2887223/62cd2de9/___.html​*


----------



## marian aziz (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

جميل جدا هذة الشرائط


----------



## cobcob (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



mina tito قال:


> ياريت من فضلك انا كنت عايز شريط ترانيم فادي بزي رقم 5 ياجراح المسيح الشريط بالكامل ويكون ماستر عشان الصوت وكمان كنت عايز ترنيمه اسمها السائح المسيحي لماهر فايز وياريت الاقي الترانيم ديه عندك وشكرا وربنا يعوض تعبك بمحبه:new5:




*السائح المسيحى (ماهر فايز)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2889052/b9d028e5/_sharing.html

أنا آسفة على التأخير 
بس أخدت وقت لغاية ما جبتها​*


----------



## vena21 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

thnxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ريناملاك (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ازيكم كلكم و خصوصا كوب كوب و اويسا 

عاملين اية فى الامتحانات يارب تخلصو على خير و تجيبو تقديرات حلوة تفرحونا بيها

انا عايزة بس افكركم بشريط الملكة و الامير ( بحجز دورى يعنى علشان الزحمة :smil12: )

انا عارفة و مقدرة انتو مشغولين قد اية و ربنا معاكم و ينجحكم انتو و كل الطلبة يارب


----------



## oesi no (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

الله يخليكى بس الشريط نزل فعلا 
هو موجود فى مكتبه cobcob 
لينك الموضوع على المنتدى 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20175&page=2


----------



## monister66 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

سلام ونعمة . ارجو الحصول على ترنيمة  تستاهل اغنيلك واعترف بجميلك    .    شكرا


----------



## monister66 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

سلام ونعمة . ارجو الحصول على ترنيمة  تستاهل اغنيلك واعترف بجميلك    .    شكرا


----------



## monister66 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

سلام ونعمة . ارجو الحصول على ترنيمة  تستاهل اغنيلك واعترف بجميلك    .    شكرا


----------



## oesi no (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

هو انت كاتب الطلب اكتر من مرة ليه 
اكتبلى اسم المرنم مرة واحدة بس وهى تكون عندك


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

بليييييز انا كنت عايزة ترنيمة اسمها (انت الحقيقة) من شريط غنى لفريق الحياة الافضل
هو فى لينكات للشريط هنا فى المنتدى لكن مش شغالة
ياريت جورج او ماريان لو حد عنده الترنيمة يرفعها
ربنا يعوضكو خير​


----------



## cobcob (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*طبعا يا جينا ماقدرش اتأخر عليكى 

ترنيمة "أنت الحقيقة" من شريط غنى - فريق الحياة الافضل

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2914753/ffbe67ff/sharing.html*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 يونيو 2007)

*مييييييييييييرسى جدااااااااااا*

كلك زووووووووق يا قمر
ربنا يخليكى ليا حبيبة قلبى ماريان
ويفرح قلبك بكل الخير
:36_3_16:​


----------



## kissme (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شكرا


----------



## باروسيا (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*
 سلام ونعمة 
 الاخ الحبيب 
 ترنيمة مشتاق اسمعها  لامنا العذراء اسمها (( توبك فضفاض وبيضوي))*​


----------



## cobcob (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*انا عارفة الترنيمة دى بس للأسف ماعرفش اسم الشريط
لو تعرف اسم الشريط ياريت تقوله وندور عليه  *​


----------



## cobcob (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*لقيتهاااااااااااااااااااااااا

ترنيمة "توبك فضفاض" - من شريط (أم حنونة) لفيفيان السودانية

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2955858/2e0c38ef/__-__.html​*


----------



## alaa eeid (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شريط مسيحى علشانى جيت ربنا يباركك


----------



## easyhard (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

سلام ونعمة يا شباب 
كنت محتاج ترنمتين اوي
1- ترنيمة "لينا ألوان مختلفة لينا أفكار مختلفة" للقس أمجد سعد ذكرى
2- ترنيمة "متأجلش وتقول بكرة أو تقول مش فاضى اليوم" للقس أمجد سعد ذكرى
وشكرا مقدما


----------



## cobcob (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



alaa eeid قال:


> شريط مسيحى علشانى جيت ربنا يباركك





*شريط مسيحى عشانى جيت - فاديا بزى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2961672/3eb373fe/___-__.html*​


----------



## cobcob (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



alaa eeid قال:


> شريط مسيحى علشانى جيت ربنا يباركك





*شريط مسيحى عشانى جيت - فاديا بزى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2961672/3eb373fe/___-__.html*​


----------



## cobcob (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



alaa eeid قال:


> شريط مسيحى علشانى جيت ربنا يباركك





*شريط مسيحى عشانى جيت - فاديا بزى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2961672/3eb373fe/___-__.html*​


----------



## vena21 (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

:t31:بليز ممكن شريط بشاير فرح وكان فيه شريط اسمه المناهرى لبولس ملاك لو عندك ممكن ؟؟:crazy_pil


----------



## maiada (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

plzzz shreet ÿar3ani"  شريط يرعانى  

really thanx god bless you
:yahoo:


----------



## maiada (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

سوري بس عندي كمان طلب
يا في حد يلاقيلي ترتيلة جبريل جاء يبشرك لوديع الصافي أو بصوت زياد شحادة

مرسيييييييييييييييييي كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

god bless you


----------



## oesi no (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



easyhard قال:


> سلام ونعمة يا شباب
> كنت محتاج ترنمتين اوي
> 1- ترنيمة "لينا ألوان مختلفة لينا أفكار مختلفة" للقس أمجد سعد ذكرى
> 2- ترنيمة "متأجلش وتقول بكرة أو تقول مش فاضى اليوم" للقس أمجد سعد ذكرى
> وشكرا مقدما


انا اللى عندى للقس امجد سعد ذكرى 
ياللى بفيض حبك 
مهما العالم صوته يعلا 
تعالا بروحك قوينا 
ليس مثل الله 
هوذا احكم 
وعد امين ما عندى شئ اقدملك 
هما دول بس اللى عندى شوف(ى) لو محتاج (ة) اى ترنيمة قول (ى)​


----------



## oesi no (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



vena21 قال:


> :t31:بليز ممكن شريط بشاير فرح وكان فيه شريط اسمه المناهرى لبولس ملاك لو عندك ممكن ؟؟:crazy_pil


ده شريط يا مناهرى للشماس بولس ملاك
الوجه الاول
http://www.copticnet.com/Audio/Tamge...20Side%20A.mp3
الوجه الثانى
http://www.copticnet.com/Audio/Tamge...20Side%20B.mp3
الاسم : www.copticneet.com
الباص :copticnet
وجارى رفع شريط بشاير فرح 
خدى صبرى نفسك بدة لغاية ما ارفعلك الشريط 
http://www.st-mina.com/Audio_Files/4.asp
صلى من اجلى


----------



## oesi no (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



maiada قال:


> plzzz shreet ÿar3ani" شريط يرعانى
> 
> really thanx god bless you
> :yahoo:


خدى الشريط دة ولما اخلص هبقا ارفعلك النسخه ال mp3 
http://www.st-mina.com/Audio_Files/1.asp


----------



## Basim707 (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*سلام و محبة
رجاءا انني ابحث لاكثر من عام عن ترنيمة 
"قام حقا..رئيس السلام"
رجا محبة مساعدتي علي تحميلها
[Q-BIBLE]ربنا يعوض محبة تعبكم[/Q-BIBLE]*
:new5:


----------



## cobcob (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*يا باسم حرام عليك
الترنيمة مرفوعة من اكتر من عشر ايام
انت فين يا راجل

لينك التحميل اهه
http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/b...0/sharing.html*​


----------



## basbossa (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

لو سمحت عايزة ترنيمة العالم يبنى ويزرع ضرورى جدا وشكرا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## cobcob (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*ترنيمة العالم يبنى ويزرع

من شريط "عالم ضعفى"

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html

للشماس عزت عزمى

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html

من شريط صوت يسوع

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html*​


----------



## cobcob (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*وآدى واحدة كمان
من شريط "محتاجين لك"

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html*​


----------



## minsandra (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

لو سمحتم يا جماعه محتاج ترنيمه شمعه القرن العشرين فيديو


----------



## minsandra (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

يا cobcob عايز بعد اذنك ترنيمه شمعه القرن العشرين بس تسجيل كويس


----------



## vena21 (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



oesi_no قال:


> ده شريط يا مناهرى للشماس بولس ملاك
> الوجه الاول
> http://www.copticnet.com/Audio/Tamge...20Side%20A.mp3
> الوجه الثانى
> ...


thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you:yahoo:


----------



## cobcob (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*


minsandra قال:



			يا cobcob عايز بعد اذنك ترنيمه شمعه القرن العشرين بس تسجيل كويس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




للأسف مش عندى الترنيمة ومش عارفاها
بس هادور عليها*​


----------



## EAfa20021 (17 يونيو 2007)

*السلام والنعمة*



oesi_no قال:


> الترانيم اللى عندى كلها
> هكتبها هنا لو حد احتاج منها حاجة يقولى وفى نفس اليوم تكون عندة​الاطفال
> 1- قصاقيص 1
> 2-قصاقيص 2
> ...


مشكور على تعب محبتك صلوات القديسين تكون معنا امين


----------



## TADO2010 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

اول حاجة احب اشكرك على المساهمات الى بتادمها 

انا معلش بطلب منك شرائط فاديا بزى 

او 

ترنيمة هاتى بطيبن

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

وانشاء اله تكون احسن واحسن


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ترانيم فاديا هتلاقى جزء كبير منها على المكتبه بتاعتى ولينك الموضوع فى التوقيع عندى


----------



## peter_1991 (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

معلش أنا بطلب منك ترنيمة أسمها "وقت صلبك يا يسوع" أتمنى تكون عندك


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

معنديش اى ترانيم غير اللى انا كاتبهم اطلب الترانيم فى الموضوع المتثبت وانا هدورلك عليها يا بيتر


----------



## blackrock (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

يا اخ جورج
انا طماع شويه
انا عايز البارتشن الديني 
باختصار كل الديني اللي عندك
وانت عارف كويس ايه السبب
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## blackrock (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

انا مستني منك المزيد
ربنا يساعدك


----------



## blackrock (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

انا عايز اعرف ليه تم حذف الرد بتاعي اللي طلبت فيه البارتشن من الاخ جورج


----------



## ديكوريست (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ربنا يباركك علي تعب محبتك
ولو ممكن ترنيمة الدموع المره سالت


----------



## باروسيا (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*


cobcob قال:



لقيتهاااااااااااااااااااااااا

ترنيمة "توبك فضفاض" - من شريط (أم حنونة) لفيفيان السودانية

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2955858/2e0c38ef/__-__.html​

أنقر للتوسيع...


  متشكرين .... ربنا يعوضك خير 
فيه كمان طلب   ياريت شريط  ...
  ايقونة السماء   لبولس ملاك اللي فيه ترنيمة  ابو سفين وابسخيرون القليني .وغيرهم رائع جدا الشريط ده ..  شاكر اهتمامك *​


----------



## cobcob (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*شريط " السر العظيم " كله موجود فى مكتبتى
الترانيم اللى فى الشريط 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2105183/2712a9b8/_sharing.html

فرح العالم
نفسى فى صرخة
الدموع المرة سالت
لماذا ربى ع الصليب
لو عيون الدنيا شافت
اتبعنى
لحن : تين اويه انثوك
كنيستى القبطية كنيسة الاله*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



باروسيا قال:


> *
> 
> متشكرين .... ربنا يعوضك خير
> فيه كمان طلب   ياريت شريط  ...
> ايقونة السماء   لبولس ملاك اللي فيه ترنيمة  ابو سفين وابسخيرون القليني .وغيرهم رائع جدا الشريط ده ..  شاكر اهتمامك *​



سلام ونعمة باروسيا
هاتلاقى شريط ايقونة السماء لبولس ملاك فى اللينك ده بروابط مباشرة
http://christianism.us/audio/search.php?do=list.tracks&col=al_id&val=562​


----------



## TrueVine (23 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ممكن الاقى عندك الترنيمة دى؟ هى قديمة أوى وربنا يعوضك

1- احنا كلنا ملايكه كلنا نعمة كلنا بركة
ندخل بشويش في الكنيسة من غير دوشه من غير هيصة

ق:صوتنا واطي واطي واطي ما احنا كلنا ملايكه

2- ندخل على طراطيف صوابعنا أصل بابا يسوع شايفنا
في بيته الحلو مجمعنا وأمام الهيكل سجدنا

3- مش ممكن نجري ولا نهيص ده بيتك يارب مقدس
باركنا يارب وعلمنا نحافظ على كنيستنا

4- احنا الملايكه الحلوين قاعدين كده متطمنين
بعناية ربنا محروسين شاكرين ربنا كل حين


----------



## Basim707 (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

شكرا علي محبه تعبكم
لكن مع الاسف ال لينك مش شغال 
رجا محبة مساعدتي علي تحميل "قام حقا..رئيس السلام" مرة اخري
بالمناسبه انا اسف اني  لم استطع الرد من اول الشهر
في الواقع انا بامر بظروف صعبه فصلتني عن خطيبتيرجاءا صلولي ان رب المجد يردنا لبعض
*كم من معجزات حدثت بصلوات الاخرين*
اطب من كل اللي تعرفه ان يشعل شمعة باسم   "باسم و خطيبته"
شكرا لمحبة تعبكم ​


----------



## cobcob (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*ربنا معاك يا باسم ويديك اللى فيه خير ليك

لينك الترنيمة

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2855761/bcfd4710/sharing.html​*


----------



## Basim707 (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

*THanks Cobcob 4 your efforts
  :a82: مش عارف انا اللي مش محظوظ ولا الدنيا معانداني في كل شئ :a82:
انت عملت مجهود جبار في تحميل الترانيم دي كلها 
ربنا يعوض محبة تعبكم 
لكن مع الاسف الترنيمة اللي انا داخ عليها مش موجوده ضمنهم
:smil13:
بالمناسبة شكرا لدعوتك 
وانا واثق انك مش هاتنسي تصلي علشاني 
و تطلب لي معجزة 
فاكرين معجزة المفلوج اللي حمله اصدقاءه ال4و انزلوه من سطح البت
"و لما رائ ايمانهم .......قال له قم و حمل سريرك و امشي"
كم من معجزات حدثت بايمان وصلوات و طلبات  الاخرين
اطب من كل اللي تعرفه ان يشعل شمعة باسم "باسم و خطيبته"
شكرا لمحبة تعبكم 
يا ريت ساعدتي علي تحميل "قام حقا..رئيس السلام" مرة اخري*​


----------



## oesi no (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

لينك الترنيمة يا باسم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/17194922/c230a2c7/__online.html
وربنا يعمل الصالح  وعلى رأى شخص عزيز عليا اوى وفقنا  الخالق فيما يحبه لنا ​


----------



## mika50 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

ممكن شريط المس ايدينا الشريط ده جميل اوى بس مش لاقيه ياريت تيجيبوا


----------



## ديكوريست (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*

:smil12:ميرسي كتير علي الترنيمه وربنا يباركك ولو ممكن ترنيمه انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار معلش هاتعبك


----------



## oesi no (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عدى كلها*



ديكوريست قال:


> :smil12:ميرسي كتير علي الترنيمه وربنا يباركك ولو ممكن ترنيمه انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار معلش هاتعبك


ترنيمة انبا انطونيوس فيك اسرار 
http://www.4shared.com/file/18055655/5811cfb6/A02____.html​


----------



## guitar2007 (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

انا عاوز شريط بشاير فرح موسيقي
ياريت لو حد عنده يقولي


----------



## البرت (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

*شكرا جدا على الترنيمة الجميلة دى ربتب يعوض اللى حطها​*


----------



## البرت (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

*ربنا يعوض اللى حطها​*


----------



## hanyamengad (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ممكن ترنيمة يا رب ارحم كيرياليسون لو سمحتوا


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



hanyamengad قال:


> ممكن ترنيمة يا رب ارحم كيرياليسون لو سمحتوا



لو تقصد اللى فى شريط يارب ارحم للبيتر لايف
ترنيمة كيرياليسون فى اللينك ده
http://rapidshare.com/files/7027805/__________.zip.html
وباقى الشريط هاتلاقيه هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7506&page=13
والشريط كله رفعته قبل كده اختنا الجميلة cobcob​


----------



## مايكل اميل اسكندر (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

هاى انا مايكل من كنيسة مارمرقص بالمعادى ومحتاج شريط الاسمك ارنم لفريق ترنتى وكل ترانيم ليديا شدبد اللى عندك منفضلك تبعهالى على الاميل ده ******************


----------



## sosowasef (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

اولا ربنا يبارك حياتك وبجد مجموع شريط وترانيم جميله جدا عايزة اطلب منك طلب كبير شويه محتاجة الشريط التاسع للمرانمة فاديا بازي ضرورى جـــــــــــــــــدا ممكن واكون شكرا ليك وربنا يعوض تعبك محبتك


----------



## مايكل اميل اسكندر (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

عزيزاتى سوسو ربنا يبارك حياتك يارب الشريط موجود عندك فى الموقع ده 
www.copticnet.com واسمه لذراك شريط رقم 9 فاديا بزى واذا مرفتيش تجبيه 
ابعتيلى الاميل بتاعك على الاميل ده ********************* وانا عندى الشريط كله 
ممكن ابعتهولك على الاميل بتاعك على نظام attash وربنا يبارك تعت محبتك :yaka:


----------



## sosowasef (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا

 ميرسى ليك مايكل على اهتمامك بطلبى ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



مايكل اميل اسكندر قال:


> هاى انا مايكل من كنيسة مارمرقص بالمعادى ومحتاج شريط الاسمك ارنم لفريق ترنتى وكل ترانيم ليديا شدبد اللى عندك منفضلك تبعهالى على الاميل ده ******************



سلام ونعمة
شريط لاسمك نرنم كان رافعه المشرف oesi_no هاتلاقيه فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sh...ghlight=%C7%D3%E3%CD%EC+%C7%DF%E1%ED%D3%ED%C7
الروابط سليمة على موقع الرابيد شير

وهاتلاقى 6 شرايط للمرنمة ليديا شديد فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabicchristians.org/Default.aspx?tabid=100​


----------



## مايكل اميل اسكندر (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ميرسى خالص وشكراً ليكى ياسوسو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ولو عزتى اى ترانيم تانى قولى وانا على استعداد تمام اجبهالك
:36_33_7:


----------



## stmarygirl (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

من فضلك عايزة ترنيمة قد تركت الارض حالا


----------



## basil (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

من فضللك عايز شريط فاديا بزى هل تذوقت سلاماً .


----------



## oesi no (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

شريط هل تذوقت سلاما  هتلاقيه فى دول 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1875598/a157ee8/sharing.html


----------



## mmmm_1959 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

شكرا على الترانيم الجميله


----------



## timon20080 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

شكرا شكرا


----------



## gamil1976 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

انا اسمى جميل محروس ممكن شريط للمرنم جمال ذكى لانى دورت كتير ومعرفتش اطلع ولا ترنيمه له


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



stmarygirl قال:


> من فضلك عايزة ترنيمة قد تركت الارض حالا



اتفضلى يا stmarygirl ترنيمة لو تركت الارض حالا بصوت الدكتور مجدى اسحق
http://www.stabraammonastery.com/gifts/Dr_magdy_Es7ak/lu_trakt_alard.mp3
وهنا هاتلاقى كلمات الترنيمة
http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...at_Kaf-Kaaf-Laam/Law-Tarakt-El-Ard-Halan.html
سلام م ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



gamil1976 قال:


> انا اسمى جميل محروس ممكن شريط للمرنم جمال ذكى لانى دورت كتير ومعرفتش اطلع ولا ترنيمه له




المرنم اسمه بيتر جمال ذكى وليه شريط اسمه بايدك شكلتنى
هاتلاقيه
هنا
وميرسى ليك انك عرفتنا بيه
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## مريم ملاك (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ياريت ترنيمة العذراء م ر ي م اسمك غالى عليا


----------



## مايكل اميل اسكندر (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح لاختى مريم ملاك رجاء محبه اسم المرنم أو اسم الفريق اللى عامل الترنميه وبنعمة المسيح تكون موجوده ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## مريم ملاك (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

انا اسفة انامعرفش مين المرنم انا سمعتها مرة وعجبتنى بساكيد هاسأل على مين المرنم ولو عرفت هارسل مرة تانية


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

اهلا بيكى يا مريم معانا وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
ترنيمة اسمك غالى عليا للشماس بولس ملاك
http://www.4shared.com/file/21339194/def9dc2f/__online.html
من شريط نغمات العدرا 3 وهاتلاقى الشريط كله هنا
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3453413/eb2a9ab1/__3.html​


----------



## psych0 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

انا نفسى فى ترنيمتين واحدة اسمها (زى ما علمنى يسوع) لمارمينا شبرا و واحدة اسمها (ربى يسوع يا نور العالم) بس معرفش بتاعت مين
شكرا


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

*للاخت الي عايزة ترنيمة مهما ضعفي امكتلكني
اي خدمة وياريت تصليلي
http://arabicbible.net/audio/Hymns/mp3/najib/t2/jericho.mp3*


----------



## yoyothe7th1981 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

انا عايز لينك ترانيم فريق التسبيح
و شكرا جدا ليك


----------



## ginajoojoo (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



yoyothe7th1981 قال:


> انا عايز لينك ترانيم فريق التسبيح
> و شكرا جدا ليك



اللينك ده فيه حوالى 67 ترنيمة لفريق التسبيح
http://www.maarifa.org/Songs/Maarifa-Songs-PraiseTeam.html

واللينك ده فى شريطين ( احلى حبيب - فرحت قلبى )
وهايطلب منك 
Username:   www.copticnet.com
 Password:  copticnet

http://www.copticnet.com/Spiritual Songs Faruk El Tasbee7.htm

وجارى رفع شريط (تسبيح للرب)​


----------



## micheal_gado (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

لو ممكن الشريط التاسع لفاديا ( لذكرك)


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

هرفعهولك بكرة وبالكتير اوى بعد بكرة النت عندى فى الضياع


----------



## micheal_gado (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ممكن اطلب من حضرتك طلب انا مش عارف افعل عضويتى ممكن حضرتك تقولى ازى


----------



## oesi no (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

اعتقد ان عضويتك فعلا مفعله والله اعلم 
تقدر تعمل موضوع تسال فيه عن التفعيل فى قسم الشكاوى والمشاكل


----------



## micheal_gado (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ممكن الشريط التاسع لفاديا ( لذكرك) من فضلك


----------



## oesi no (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

اسف على التاخير
خد الشريط بصيغه RM 
لغايه ما ربنا يصلح حال النت علشان حجم الشريط عندى 95 ميجا فالابلود صعب شويه 
 
شريط لذكرك ..... فاديا  بزى
=================
للاستماع فقط كليك على اسم الترنيمة  وللتحميل كليك  يمين 
ثم save target as



*هل اطرق  بابك*



*ما ابهج  اليوم*



*بذكرك  نتعزى*



*كذبوا*



*سود يا  يسوع*
*
.

*​


----------



## oesi no (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

باقى شريط لذكرك 
ما احسن الجموع 

لدنيانا قد اتيت 

انا جيت سلمتك 

ياللى امامك حياتى 

ياللى بديت الرحله معايا 

بمراحم الرب اغنى


----------



## micheal_gado (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

مشكورر جداا جدا جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك شكررررا:36_3_18::smi102:


----------



## red_pansy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

لو سمحت ممكن ترنيمة  (عالم صعب )  لابونا  يوسف أسعد  :15_3_36[1]:


----------



## micheal_gado (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ده الشريط كله اول ترنيمه ( عالم صعب )http://www.mp3-tranem.net/


----------



## micheal_gado (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

الشؤيك كله اول ترنيمه ( عالم صعب ) اضغط عليها هتعمل دون لود


----------



## micheal_gado (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

خذ الينك ده على طول http://www.mp3-tranem.net/Audio/Hymns/Koral_Thalathat_Kedesen/3alam_Sa3b.mp3 وانا اسف على الرسلئل الكثيره دى صلواتك معنا


----------



## red_pansy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

(gado)  بجد ميرســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى  ياباشا  على الترنيمه   أنا نزلتها  وربنا يباركك   وصلوات الست  العدرا  والقديسين تكون معاك  :36_3_16:   :36_3_2:


----------



## dovi2010 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

انا عايز شريط عازر ىفندى لساتر ميخائيل شكراً جداًً​


----------



## el safa (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

انا نفسى فى مجموعة ترانيم لايمن كفرونى وشكرا


----------



## dovi2010 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

_*انا عايز شريط بشاير الفرح و شريط مالى سواك 
شكراًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاً جداً 
بنتقل عليك*_​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



dovi2010 قال:


> _*انا عايز شريط بشاير الفرح و شريط مالى سواك
> شكراًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاً جداً
> بنتقل عليك*_​



هاتلاقى حوالى 12 شريط لفريق الحياة الافضل فى مكتبة العضوة المباركة cobcob ....منهم شريط بشاير فرح وشريط مالى سواك وده اللينك بتاعها
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1704774/656ec283/sharing.html
وبالنسبة لشريط عازر افندى انا مالقتهوش لكن هاحاول اشفهولك تانى​سلام ونعمة​


----------



## AMIR_NABIL (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

نفسى يبقى عندى شريط ياجراح المسيح لفاديا بذى وخصوصا ترنيمه ياربنا القدوس ويبقى كتر الف خيرك على ذوقك دة


----------



## AMIR_NABIL (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
نفسى يبقى عندى شريط ياجراح المسيح لفاديا بذى وخصوصا ترنيمه ياربنا القدوس ويبقى كتر الف خيرك على ذوقك دة--------------AAAA​*


----------



## sameh moon (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

شريط فيك احتمى


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



sameh moon قال:


> شريط فيك احتمى



شريط فيك احتمى للمرنم مهيب مخلوف
فيك احتمى
عالى لفوق
انا ليا مين
كما انا
كل نفس
لست احتاج
لما عدوى
تسبيح للرب
ياللى بديت الرحلة معايا
يا من وعدتنى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



AMIR_NABIL قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *
> نفسى يبقى عندى شريط ياجراح المسيح لفاديا بذى وخصوصا ترنيمه ياربنا القدوس ويبقى كتر الف خيرك على ذوقك دة--------------AAAA​*



تم تلبية طلبك فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24294&page=29
ورجاء محبة عدم تكرار الطلب اكثر من مرة فى اكثر من موضوع​


----------



## dovi2010 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

انا عايز شريط "خبئنى حبيبى" وشريط "يرعانى" وشريط "أحببتنى"


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



dovi2010 قال:


> انا عايز شريط "خبئنى حبيبى" وشريط "يرعانى" وشريط "أحببتنى"



شريط خبئنى حبيبى للمرنم زياد شحاده
فى اللينك ده
http://mp3-tranem.net/Mp3cd/Z/Zeyad_Sha7ade.htm#Khaba2ni_7abebe
شريط يرعانى فى اللينك ده
http://mp3-tranem.net/Mp3cd/H/Hani_Romany.htm#Yar3ani

وارجو انك توضحلى مين المرنم فى شريط احببتنى عشان اقدر اجيبهولك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## sameh moon (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

سلام المسيح
شكرا على تعبكم


----------



## دينا مراد (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

بصراحة انتى مخلتيش حاجة مش  موجودة عندك موسوعة كبيرة من الترانيم الجميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و اكيد هتشوفى ثمرة تعبك فى النتيجة المثمرة المسيح معاك بالنجاج انشاء الله


----------



## dovi2010 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

[/COLOR="DarkOrange"]*شكراً جداً لمحبتك وتعبك ياginajoojoo
اما بالنسبة لشريط "أحببتنى" 
فهو بصوت ساتر ميخائيل​ *[/COLOR]


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ده شريط احببتنى..اختنا ماريان رفعتهولنا ربنا يعوضها
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28474​


----------



## dovi2010 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

*شكراً ليك يا ginajoojoo ولاختنا ماريان*​


----------



## مريم ملاك (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

لو سمحتم ممكن اطلب ترنيمة عامر يادير انبا بولا بالكليب زى اللى بتيجى عاى اغابى


----------



## mina_568 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ya gama3a law samahto ana 3ayez tarnemet kayf ansa sayede el 3'ale el mase7


----------



## mina_568 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

we el chat beta3ko ya gama3a mesh 3aref ad5ol 3aleh


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



mina_568 قال:


> ya gama3a law samahto ana 3ayez tarnemet kayf ansa sayede el 3'ale el mase7



ترنيمة كيف انسى بصوت فاديا بزى
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/528/664/kaifa_ansa.mp3

وبالنسبة للشات فهو متاح للاعضاء المباركين *فما فوق*..يعنى لما عدد مشاركاتك يزيد شوية...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ميلادميدو (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



مريم ملاك قال:


> لو سمحتم ممكن اطلب ترنيمة عامر يادير انبا بولا بالكليب زى اللى بتيجى عاى اغابى



سلام ونعمة يامريم
انا دورت على الكليب مالقتهوش 
لكن دى الترنيمة ساوند بس للمرنم ضياء صبرى
عامر يادير انبا بولا​


----------



## mina_568 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

shokran lekom ya gama3a el tarnema helwa awe bas ta2reban ya gama3a fe edetion tane besot vevyan el sodaneya ya reat law mowgoda 3and had we rabena ye3awd ta3abkom


----------



## dovi2010 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

*انا طالب شريط الخروف النونو 
وشريط قصاقيص 1و قصاقيص 2
:94::01FDAB~189:
*​


----------



## مريم ملاك (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

شكرا جدا جدا على الترنيمة


----------



## cobcob (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



dovi2010 قال:


> *انا طالب شريط الخروف النونو
> وشريط قصاقيص 1و قصاقيص 2
> :94::01FDAB~189:
> *​



*موضوع "ترانيم الاطفال" المثبت فيه الشرايط اللى انت طالبها*​


----------



## dovi2010 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

*شكراً​*


----------



## mina_568 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ya gama3a ana mesh 3aref ad5ol 3ala el chat
had ye2ole ezay


----------



## ماجد فاروق (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

اناعاوز شريط ترانيم دموع شمعة


----------



## †jesus† (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ممكن ترانيم شريط المس ايدينا وشريط صرخه ابنى


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

هتلاقى فى التوقيع بتاعى موضوع بأسم مكتبات الاعضاء خش على مكتبة الترانيم بتاعتى هتلاقى الشيريطين​


----------



## sabosetta (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

من فضلك لو القى شريط ترانيم الاطفال حياة جديدة هو فيه ترنيمة حياة جديدة وسنة سعيدة هاتبقى مديدة ويا يسوع


----------



## abo kawa (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

عاوز ترانيم للمرنم بولس ملاك


----------



## abo kawa (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

عاوز ترانيم لبولس ملاك


----------



## جاك عيسي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

عايزه شريط شفيع عمري حدو كيرلس


----------



## popnnnnnnnnnn (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## hany emeile (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

شكرا على الترانيم الحلوة دى نفسى الاقى ترنيمة جبار البأس مش عارف لمين


----------



## kemo_hacker (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ميرسى على الترانيم

لكن يوجد روابط مش شغالة

يرجى اصلاحها


----------



## liuto (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*ممكن طلب بعد اذنك*

عاوز ترانيم اطفال لابونا يوسف اسعد 

وشريط نورت المناهره لبولس ملاك 


(ملحوظه) انا سمعت الترانيم ديه على شرايط كاسيت بس مش عارف اجيبها ارجوا المساعده


----------



## sosana (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

عاوزة ترنيمة بتفهمني و تحس بيا لفريق الحياة الافضل


----------



## cobcob (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



sosana قال:


> عاوزة ترنيمة بتفهمني و تحس بيا لفريق الحياة الافضل





*ترنيمة (بتفهمنى) من شريط "يا رب ارحم" - الحياة الافضل

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3216579/48600bf1/__sharing.html*​


----------



## كيرووو (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

انا عايز ترنيمة بتعنا يا يسوع بتعنا وياريت تقدر تجبهالى


----------



## bob2007 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

من فضلكم عاوز ترانيم أطفال قديمة , فى ترنيمة نفسى فيها أسمها [كان مرة ولد صغير دايما مبسوط وفرحان ......) وربنا يعوضكم


----------



## sosana (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ميرسي اوي يا cobcob
على الترنيمة


----------



## مايكل اميل اسكندر (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

عزيز كيرو و و انا اول مره اسمع اسم الترنيمه دى 
بس احب اعرف الترنيمه دى لمين سواء ان كان لفريق او مرنم علشان اقدر اجبهالك


----------



## كيرووو (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

عزيزى اميل انا الترنيمة دى مش عارف هى لمين لانى سمعتها فى كورال الكنيسة بس انا فاكر كلمات الترنيمىهى بتقول           


بتعنا يا يسوع بتعنا بديك تمسح دمعة عينا بعتلنا البابا كيرلس الى صلاتة بطمنا بتعنا يا يسوع بتعنا بديك تمسح دمعة عنينا بعتلنا البابا كيرلس الىصلاتة بطمنا


----------



## كيرووو (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

عزيزى اميل انا الترنيمة دى مش عارف هى لمين لانى سمعتها فى كورال الكنيسة بس انا فاكر كلمات الترنيمىهى بتقول           


بتعنا يا يسوع بتعنا بديك تمسح دمعة عينا بعتلنا البابا كيرلس الى صلاتة بطمنا بتعنا يا يسوع بتعنا بديك تمسح دمعة عنينا بعتلنا البابا كيرلس الى صلاتة بطمنا


----------



## demi (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

thx aloooot god


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

شرايط فاديا
4-حررنى يسوع
اذا عندك هذه الترنيمة
واكون متشكر

سلام ونعمة,,


----------



## Mira_Shenouda (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

أنا عايزة شريط مابتنساش


----------



## miroooook (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

لو ممكن شريط احكى يا تاريخ (القطيع الصغير) شكرا


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

شرايط فاديا
4-حررنى يسوع
اذا عندك هذه الترنيمة
واكون متشكر

سلام ونعمة,,


----------



## رامى ريمو (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## رامى ريمو (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

لوسمحت ممكن شريط راجعين للمدينه لماهر فايز وياريت لو كان بصيغة mp3 لو عندك


----------



## haleeloia (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ياريت اللي عنده ترانيم للقس امجد سعد يرفعهم على النت للفائدة والتعزية


----------



## miropop (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

من فضل انا عايزه شريط اسمه مغامره فى البحر لفريق الحياه الافضلياريت حد يساعدنى ويرفعه ليا


----------



## dodobeauty (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



miropop قال:


> من فضل انا عايزه شريط اسمه مغامره فى البحر لفريق الحياه الافضلياريت حد يساعدنى ويرفعه ليا



شرايط better life صعبة قووى ياميروو مش موجودة على النت ولا ينفع اننا ننزلها معلشى اشترى بقا الاسطوانة بتاعت الشريط من اى كنيسة انجيلية سورى بجد كان نفسى اساعدك:close_tem


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

سلام ونعمة     لوسمحت انا كنت عوز ترنيمة بس هى قديمة شوية  المشكلة انى مش عارف هية لمين من المرنمين هى بتقول اصل ابوية هو الهى هو صنعنى وهو فدانى ازاى بعد مجة وفدانى انسة واقول انة بينسنى  وهى على مااعتقد لماهر فايز   لوجينها ابقة متشكر ليك خالص وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك     اذكرنى فى صلتك    سندباد


----------



## johnhakim (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

معلش هاتعبك معايا نفسي في ترنيمة 
يا رب لا تنساني و ترنيمة كم من تاج يا ربي من شريط 
أنت صخرة خلاصي لفريق الحياة الأفضل.


----------



## matrix-einstin (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ترنيمة انا امه من شريط المس ايدينا ودي اللينك بتاعتها اهي
http://www.4shared.com/file/26272372/86e74c10/ana_omo.html


----------



## dodobeauty (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

oesi هاى ممكن لو سمحت تجيبلى شريط انت صخرة خلاص لفريق الحياة الافضل معلشى هتعبك معايا


----------



## re_se_forever (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

لو سمحتوا نا عايز ترنيمة نونو اللى فى شريط مزاميرو 2 لفريق التسيبح


----------



## kakaky (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ياريت شريط أنشد بالعود لفريق التسبيح


----------



## هالة عجايبى حنا بشاى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

انى محتاجة اعرف اسم شريط محتاج انى اشوفك لساتر ميخائيل                                                     hala_agaybi******.com


----------



## fayse_f (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ارفقت لك محبتي نابعة منقلبي الرب يبارك حياتك
كنت اتمني اني ابعت واشارك اخوتي لكني عضو جديد


----------



## novaelsawaf (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

من فضلك ترنيمة اتصرف انت يارب فيا وشيل الغشاوة من عينيا انا معلش معرفش اسم الشريط او اسم المرنم بس انا هتعبك معايا وهتقل عليك


----------



## beeboo55 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

شكراً على تعبكم جداً
وكنت عايز شريط جعلتني مثمراً للمرنمة إيريني أبو جابر وربنا يبارككم


----------



## ريناملاك (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

كوب كوب
من فضلك انا محتاجة ترانيم سوسنة ضرورى من فضلك محتاجة الترانيم دى جدا
انا لاقيت لنكات هنا لكن مش شغالة
و لك الشكر مقدما
ريناملاك


----------



## ماريو عادل (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

لو سمحت انا عايز شريط شفيع عمرى لبولس ملاك 
وشكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



ماريو عادل قال:


> لو سمحت انا عايز شريط شفيع عمرى لبولس ملاك
> وشكرا على تعب محبتك



اتفضل يا ماريو شريط شفيع عمرى بس الشريط لفريق اسمه صوت الرب مش لبولس ملاك

شريط شفيع عمرى " اللى فيه ترنيمة جدو كيرلس" لفريق صوت الرب
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



dodobeauty قال:


> oesi هاى ممكن لو سمحت تجيبلى شريط انت صخرة خلاص لفريق الحياة الافضل معلشى هتعبك معايا



شريط انت صخرة خلاصى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=497150&postcount=512​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



beeboo55 قال:


> شكراً على تعبكم جداً
> وكنت عايز شريط جعلتني مثمراً للمرنمة إيريني أبو جابر وربنا يبارككم



شريط جعلتنى مثمرا للمرنمة ايرينى ابو  جابر ​​
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## caro/كارو (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

:smil12: لو سمحتوا ممكن شريط مالى سواك بس يكون mp3 و شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## besho9 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ترانيم ابونا يوسف اسعد


----------



## mimento (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ياريت شريط لما راني 1


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



besho9 قال:


> ترانيم ابونا يوسف اسعد



اتفضل يا بيشو دى مجموعة من ترانيم ابونا يوسف اسعد
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3654024/89756dbf/__sharing.html

واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*



mimento قال:


> ياريت شريط لما راني 1



شريط لما رأنى 1 للشماس بولس ملاك

مقدمة الشريط 
عشان ايه تارك الهك 
الكل يمضى ويزول 
ربى يسوع الغالى 
دق باب القلب يوما 
ثبت انظارك فيه 
شفاعتك يا ملاك ميخائيل 
كنيستى ارجو لكى 
سامحنا يا فادينى 
ما يحسن فى عينيك 
اين انت يا ربى 
فيه اب حنون 
يا ملكة بارة نقية 
مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك 
من الاعماق يا ربى 
يسوع انت تعلم 
قوللى يا خاطى امتى تتوب 
وسط البحر الهايج 
يا جميع المتعبين 
انا يايسوع انا الخاطى 
لما دعانى ربى 
موسيقى 

منقووووووول
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## mimento (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

متشكر جدا ليك


----------



## sweetangel2005 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

لو سمحت انا عايزه شريط لاسمك ارنم  و شريط يرعاني    شكرا


----------



## sweetangel2005 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

ممكن شريط لاسمك ارنم و شريط يرعاني بس يكونوا mp3 شكرا


----------



## جاورجيوس (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## cobcob (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

*


sweetangel2005 قال:



			ممكن شريط لاسمك ارنم و شريط يرعاني بس يكونوا mp3 شكرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



شريط يرعانى موجود بس مش mp3
وعندى 6 ترانيم بس من شريط "لاسمك ارنم" لفريق ترينتى"
دول كلهم mp3

http://www.4shared.com/dir/4704480/b5e58bab/_sharing.html

لما البحر يقوم
طبرية
الغروب
لاسمك ارنم
ما احلى الحرية
نفس الخبز*​
*يا ريت طلبات الترانيم بعد كده تكون فى الموضوع المثبت للطلبات​*


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الترانيم اللى عندى كلها*

تم غلق الموضوع 
الطلبات موضوعها تم تثبيته وبالتالى انتهت صلاحيه هذا الموضوع ​


----------

